# Nov/Dec Val ladies, Roz1, Lili76, Cazadant, Michelle72!!!



## carok

Hello ladies,

I am wondering where you all are !! Anyone about to hop back on the bandwagon after the disappointments of last year?

I have decided to stay with Val, mainly for convenience sake as DH's boyo's are already deposited there, so that is one less trip we need to make, plus Val have agreed to do a synchronised cycle for me this time, I just could not deal with the wait and uncertainty that this 'donor pool' thing causes. 4 cancelled cycles is my absolute limit!!!!

So I have to begin taking the oral contraceptive as of my next bleed, or as in the words of Delia, 'you have to take the anti baby pill called Jasmin' how funny is that !

Hope to hear from all you ladies and get our little group back in full swing again.

Caro


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Carok

I just read your post and wanted to let you know Michelle should be arriving in spain now, she has gone out for FET.

Sounds like you have been through the mill.

PurpleChick


----------



## carok

Thank you so much Purplechick,  that is great news for Michelle,  will keep my fingers crossed for her.


----------



## lili76

Hi Caro!

It is really nice to hear from you. I am so happy to see that you are on the track again. How good that Ivi does syncronised cycle for you! I know how difficult to stand it if it is other way around..

Hope everything goes well this time. My fingers, toes, everything that I have will be crossed for you al the time! XXXXXXXXXXX

I am fine. Just today I started taking my Prognova tablets. Hopefully first week of May I will be at CERAM for the ET (if everything goes well.. XXX) 
I am feeling too scared that it also wont work this time. I am trying to keep sane with all my power.

Hope this time it is our turn....

Roz, Caroline, where are you? Hope everything is fine at your side?

Michelle- Best luck to you, fingers crossed for your FET. 

Best wishes for everyone again....

Lili


----------



## carok

Lili,

so glad to hear you are cycling at the moment.  I really hope it works for you this time,  I know the feeling of being scared of another failure, the outcome is just so totally out of our hands !  I hear Ceram have great results, so I will keep my fingers crossed for you that this will be the one:  Do you find the process at Ceram better than IVI, are you matched with a donor in advance? How long were you waiting for a donor.

I spoke with Valencia today and I still have a 2-3 month wait to be assigned a donor,  (have been on the waitlist since Jan for a blue eyed donor), I just hope it's not longer than that.  I was hoping that as they had asked me to take the pill they had something lined up for me,  but does not seem to be the case.  

Please keep me updated on your news

Hugs
Caro


----------



## lili76

Hi again,

We had two main reasons to select CERAM. First the success stories on FF board, second the synchronised cycles. I still find IVI Val very professional, but their waiting list is too long and they keep you on the pill sooo long that the cycle even can be cancelled. (if you remember it was 56 days for me). 
I've sent all my documents to Ceram at the end of January this year. I'll have ET in the 1st week of May-means 3 months waiting time in total. Until they find you donor you only use normal HRT to have regular periods. Generally in 2 months the donor is found and you start taking Progynova tablets only 2 weeks before the embryo transfer (which I find perfect in terms of minimizing the side effects of the medication). Waiting is in any case difficult but at least here you know how long you will wait.. 

In addition Ceram gives more info about the donor. Age, blood group, height, weight, profession, hobbies, etc. In case it's important to you (to me it wasn't at all..)

By the way I hope it works for you at Ivi Val this time and hope you will never ever need to find out how the other clinics are. Unfortunately waiting lists for a blue eyed donor is always long...

Biggest hugs and all the positive vibes...

Lili


----------



## MichelleM72

hey Caro, lovely to hear from you hun!  So glad IVI are doing a syncronised cycle for you.  Lots of luck  

As PurpleChick said I was in Valencia for my FET, which was on Thursday.  Fingers crossed that it works for us this time.  I'm ready to be a mummy! 

Thanks lili 

xxx Michelle


----------



## carok

Michelle,  how are you doing ?  when do you test ? Keeping fingers crossed for a BFP for you this time.

Lili,  are you still on for a transfer next week ?  hope so

take care both of you

Caro


----------



## MichelleM72

Hey Caro,

I'm doing pretty good thanks and am testing on Thursday... less than 3 days and we'll know.  (Unless I decide to test early  )  Thank you, DH and I are feeling positive this time (well he was last time too), but I'm still keeping guarded. 

xx Michelle


----------



## carok

Michelle,

I just came on to check on your news and I see your signature says BFP !!!!!  congratulations,  that is absoluetly awesome.  What was your beta ?

I am so happy for you,  Congratulations again.

Caro


----------



## cazandant

Hi Everyone!!!!

Sorry I'd lost touch ... we've been moving house and got caught up with all the stresses of that ... couldn't face anything else just  now .....

So we've put IVIV on hold until September now... really feel like I want to get prepared this time, and we now have a lovely (bigger) house which is much more relaxing and makes me feel much more maternal!!!   So am expecting to start the tx again next month, and will no doubt be comparing my lining to every else's again!!!  

Huge congrats to Michelle ... I was so happy to read about a BFP from IVIV!!!    We all know they must happen, it's just so good to hear from a FF!!! Hope you are feeling well and looking foward to double trouble!!

Hi Lili too  - glad to hear you're getting into the Ceram way of tx ... how's it going now? 

So, good luck to all IVIV girls .... hope we all keep in touch again and can compare some of our funny emails, etc .... love the "anti baby" bit ... Looks as though I'll be going on Yasmin too for the first time .... not sure why they're trying this method!!!

Lots of love, and big hugs, Caroline xx


----------



## carok

Hi Caroline,  good to see you back here !  I hope we hear from some of the other ladies too.  Congratulations on your new home,  glad you are happy there, moving is such a big stress !  

I followed Michelle over to the abroadies chat thread,  come on over,  absolutely loads of postive BFP's,  mainly at IM.  I think Purplechick is the only other Val lady-in-waiting on that thread!


----------



## lili76

Hello everyone!

Caroline- nice to hear from you again! Wow, new house.. Sounds good-congratulations!

Caro- are you on abroadies thread? good to know, maybe I join too..

Short update on me: I went to Ceram for tx at the beginning of May. They transferred two lovely embies and I tested positive in the end! My Beta values was a bit high at the test day. Then I immediately went for a scan, we have seen two sacs 

Then I had another scan at 6w2d which showed two heartbeats . But one of the twins measured 6 days smaller than the other that worries me a bit. We're so happy that it worked but also so afraid to loose them.. Hoping to have an healthy 9 month pregnancy, fingers crossed XXX

My next ultrasound is on 19th June, I keep you up to date about the results.

Big big hugs,

Lili


----------



## MichelleM72

Hi Caroline, lovely to hear from you!  Congrats on your new home.  It must feel good to be happy and settled.  DH and I are stressing over the size of ours right now since we have two on the way.  Ah well, can't afford anything else right now.   Anyway, thank you!  We're over the moon and finally starting to accept the fact that 1) I'm pregnant and 2) with twins! 

Lots of luck to you in the coming months.  

Hey Caro 

Lili, isn't it amazing seeing those wee heartbeats?  I actually couldn't see the second one very well because I was crying from seeing the first.   Congrats to you.  I'm sure your little ones will be fine.  

xx Michelle xx


----------



## carok

Oh my gosh Lili,  that is absolutely fantastic news !  CONGRATULATIONS  .  I am so happy for you,  Wishing you a very healthy and happy pregnancy.  Hoping your little peanut catches up really quickly, it must be amazing to see two little heartbeats.  how are you feeling,  any morning sickness or symptoms ?  Please Lili,  keep us updated on how everything is progressing.

Michelle, so glad you are feeling well,  and you are finally believing your dream has come true !

As for me,  I am on day 9 of Progynova and Valencia have promised me a transfer within 15 to 20 days of being on Progy,  I hope the come through this time,  otherwise I am off to Ceram or IM.  Lili,  if I remember correctly, you were matched pretty quickly at Ceram, I am hearing really quick matchings at IM too.


----------



## lili76

Thanks girls!  

I have morning sickness. Sometimes it hits hard but generally I'm doing fine. It is worse if I don't eat often. When my stomach is empty, then I feel very nauseous. Other symptom is that I feel very hungry all the day. I'm afraid I'll gain more than enough weight in first trimester...  And of course my boobs are sore and swollen. 

Caro- Wow it's not long now to go. Hope this time everything goes well for you and you don't need to search for other clinics at all. If you need any info about Ceram I give my best to help you. I was matched with my donor in 2 months.


----------



## PurpleChick

Hello ladies

Just wanted to say Congratulations to Lilli          I hope it all works out and the 2nd twin catches up with the other one.

Caroline - congratulations on your new home.  I hope you settle in nicely and fill it with lots of lovely babies!!!  Hope IVIV don't keep you waiting too long.  How's the lining going?

Hi Michelle - how are you doing?  Are you growing a bump yet? 

I'm waiting on AF to arrive so I can start again and do my FET.  Just want to get back out there.  Doing lots of reiki and massage to calm myself first though.

Take care

PurpleChick


----------



## Roz1

Hi Val Ladies

Haven't posted for ages because haven't really had any news to post but have been keeping up with all your news.

Congratulations to Lili on your twins - I knew your next tx would be a success.  Sure everything will work out ok. xxx

Also congratulations to Michelle on your twins xxx.  (Was sure you were going to have triplets from the blood tests!)

Caroline, pleased that you have a plan in mind after your bad experience with the frozen cycle. I think I may have mentioned before that we have had a couple of goes at home with frozen cycles and I know how awful it is not to have anything to put back after all the expectation.  But keep your chin up and September will be here before you know it. xxx

Caro - sorry to read on the other thread that your donor has been cancelled.  How very disappointing for you, especially when you had the earlier elation that all was finally getting going on this cycle.  Really hope you're now top of ther list for the next donor. xxx

Well the news from me is ...... after another false start with another cancelled cycle in March (which wasn't their fault but mine cos I caught a viral infection (rash all over and very poorly)), I have just got back from Spain with 2 embies on board (both 8 cell).  We are v happy and Val couldn't have been more professional and helpful this time.  You could have knocked me down with a feather when they rang as it was v early this time and can't quite believe we finally got to transfer - kept thinking at every stage that something was going to go wrong but we've given it our best shot.  No frosties this time but not realy disapointed as I've found FETs more stressful than fresh because of our previous experiences, although I know they often work for ladies as Michelle proves.

This time we went for luxury in Valencia and styed at the Eurostars Gran Valencia (nice modern rooms and quite close to the clinc - 5 mins by taxi) and Las Arenas by the sea, which is a new hotel just opened near to Americas Cup Port and overlooking the beach.  Both were really nice and had good food/room service, which I'm now missing!

Anyway, back to work tomorrow in the hope it will take my mind off remaining 2ww.

Love to you all



Roz


----------



## PurpleChick

Hello Ladies

Roz - I hope its third time lucky for you    .  Best of luck with the 2WW, it drove me bonkers .  

I was particularly interested to see you had stayed somewhere different.  We usually stay in the IVI apartments.  These are fine, except they have the most uncomfortable bed in them and I even considered sleeping the the chair for the night after ET last time as the bed was so uncomfortable.  I have been considering staying somewhere else for my return visit.  I might just go there on your recommendation.

Carok, I saw your post too on the other board and am really sorry you have another cancelled cycle after getting so far with it.  Is there a possibility you could do a frozen cycle, at least the timing would be better.  Where does all this leave you now?

As for me awaiting the arrival of AF so I can go back and claim my    

Take care

PurpleChick


----------



## Roz1

Dear Purplechick

I would thoroughly recommend either hotel (or both!) for your next tx stay.  Was much nicer than the Expo which we stayed at for our initial consultation.  Las Arenas is a bit pricey but Eurostars Gran Valencia seems to have loads of offers on Expedia, etc.

Hope you are able to get going soon.  How many frosties do you have waiting for you?

We seem to have brought the good weather back with us again as its going to be a lovely weekend here.  Can't wait to hit the sunlounger with a book.



Love Roz


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Roz

Thanks for the recommendation!  I've looked up eurostars GV and added it to my favourites, ready for me when I need to book it.

We have previously stayed in the IVIV apt.  They are very nice, but the bed is the worst bed I have ever slept in.  

I have 5 frosties left, so hopefully one of them will do the trick 

It looks like it less stressful to do frozen cycle, but since this is my first I can't say for definite.

I am awaiting AF, CD32 now and usually have shorter cycles.  Did your cycles normally get so long after tx, mine usually go back to normal straight away?

When is your test day Roz, I bet your getting a little stir crazy by now...

best of luck

PurpleChick


----------



## carok

Wow Roz,  so great to hear your news !  sending lots of positive vibes for the 2ww.  Thanks for the thoughts re the cancelled donor, as disappointed as I am,  I would prefer the cycle to be cancelled at that point rather than me to go there and find nothing to transfer.  Ugh,  I can't wait to get this sorted out.

Purplechick,  hope af comes soon so you can get going with the FET,  will they thaw all 5 frosties or will they do it in batches ?  all this IF stuff really puts life on hold, doesn't it!    Val have told me they have another donor who will be ready soon,  so I guess if my lining holds out I might get to a transfer.

Roz,  thanks for the hotel recommendation, I will probably be going on my own (if I get to go)  so I will want a nice place to stay.

Caroline,  hope all is well

Lili,  waiting for an update on your little peanuts !


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Carok

So glad your getting a chance to go to Valencia again.   How long will your lining last?  

Still waiting on Af to show.  Were you cycles irregular after tx cycle.  No-one warned me about this, so I'm getting anxious now.  33 days so far when I normally have short cycles.  I even warned IVIV last week my AF was due.

As far as I know IVI will defrost 3 and hope to get 2.  If all 3 survive, they will probably put them in.  I will then have 2 left for a further go, if necessary.

anyway, hope you get that call soon from IVI.  Keep in touch!


----------



## carok

Purplechick,  I normally have a regular cycle too,  but on two occasions AF took ages to come but I cannot remember exactly how long it took!  I know they can prescribe something to bring it on, and on one occasion I was about to have an injection but AF arrived before I needed to.  I hope it arrives soon,  what an interminable wait !

Val have told me that the back-up donor was cancelled and they do not have another donor with my characteristics, so it will be back on the waiting list for god knows how long.    I really don't know what to think, are they being honest with me!!  guess it's time for a change of clinic !


----------



## PurpleChick

Oh Carok - I'm so sorry to hear that your donor has cancelled AGAIN!!!

You must be feeling very disappointed in the whole process.  It sounds like another clinic with shorter waiting times would be better for you.  IVI do tend to drag it out a bit compared to what the other girls say of their clinics.

I emailed them myself this afternoon to check on length of cycle after tx.  I hope that was enough to bring the da**m thing on!! 

Again, really sorry to hear your news, I hope you find a more co-operative clinic for future tx.

Take care

Purplechick


----------



## carok

Hi Roz, Hope the 2ww is going okay for you !  BTW did they give you any info on your donor?  I have heard that now in Spain it is zero info, is that correct ?

Can you tell me if Las Arenas Hotel is now finished !  I may have a donor for this weekend (had to change some of my criteria) and if I do we would like to stay at the beach and Las Arenas sounds wonderful,  but the website says the pool and  spa areas are still under construction and some reviews I read say there is a lot of building noise,  is that still the case ?   We did stay at Sidi Saler on one occasion and it was a below average hotel in our opinion.

Purplechick,  hope AF has turned up !  

Any other ladies around ?


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Carok

Do you mean you are on again with another donor?  I hope it goes ahead for you, you must be worn out with all the waiting.

Strange you should say that about spain and the donor info.  When I was there in May, I had expected to get my donor info then, but they kept saying after the transfer, then I asked again and the interpreter left the room to find out and came back with nothing.  She said they would tell me when I was pg.  So I got absolutely nothing out of them donor-wise.

Still waiting for AF, IVI said to have an u/s.  I've organised that for this morning, a bit later.  My clinic here said to do a HPT, but I haven't bothered yet, not ready to face one of those again so soon.

hOpe the rest of you are keeping well....

Take care 

PurpleChick


----------



## carok

Yes, Purplechick,  they have a 3rd donor lined up for me,  she will be having her final appointment tomorrow and hopefully this one will not be cancelled,  but the way my luck is running, nothing will surprise me !

I cannot believe AF has not arrived yet,  you must be going crazy, and of course now that the HPT has been 'thrown into the pot' it just adds to the stress.  U/S scans are so expensive in too,  I was paying £150 a pop, if it is unnecessary !


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Carok, thats brilliant news about your new donor.  Lots of        for you and even a little       good luck dance for you.

Are you still taking progy?

I had an u/s and lining is measuring 17.5mm.  Ovaries are doing nothing, so it looks like I'm still awaiting AF.  Yep its all stress all the way.  I'm stressed before I even get near a 2WW.

My clinic here charge me €600 to monitor a cycle, including bloods.  However, no bloods required this time for FET cycle, which is a bit handier.

Anyway off to do my own AF dance now....         

PurpleChick


----------



## Roz1

Hui

Sorry for not posting before but have been tryoing to keep calm and forget about testing day on Friday.

Caro - Pleased to hear that you are now back on.  Hope all goes well tomorrow with your new donor.  How long have you been on progynova now as I know that this is important for you?  Las Arenas was mostly finished - we had a lovely sea view room.  The outside pool opened the week we were there and was lovely but they are no where near finished with the indoor pool and spa so there are builders there but they never bothered us as they are on the other side of the complex.  We loved the beach walks and wish we were still there.  We weren't given any donor info at ET but we didn't ask for any.  I thought we were initialy told that they only give basic donor info if you test positive but I might not have asked the right questions as its not that important to us.  Hope all now goes well for you.

Purplechick - My AF seemed to be 7 - 9 days late after treatment so I'm sure it is the residual hormones.  Sure it will come when you least expect it.  Will do a little dance for you!!!

Love Roz


----------



## carok

Hi Roz, thanks for the info, looks like I will be going on my own now so I will stay close to the clinic in the other hotel you recommend, the Eurostars. You are right, my lining on Progy is an issue, today I am on day 23 so it is getting close to the limit, the donor will be having pick-up on Saturday and then we will have a transfer on Tuesday which is almost at the max of any time my lining has held out. The Dr. said it should not be an issue as I will begin Profeegik (or whatever it is called ) on Sunday so that should preserve it, I hope he is right , Really hoping this is your turn Roz and you get a resounding BFP tomorrow.

Purplechick, I feel so bad for you, AF HAS to turn up NOW, how difficult can that be for the AF keepers.[br]Posted on: 22/06/06, 21:52Purplechick, absolutely fantastic news, I posted to you on your thread ! so happy for you.

Roz, I hope it was good news for you.

Lili, how are you .... hope all is well with you babies !

Caroline, would love to hear your latest news.

Michelle, how are you and your babies doing.

I am waiting to hear fert report from Val, but I booked my flights anyway. I between yesterday and today the flights increased by £95 , so I decided to go ahead the ticket.

Would love to hear everyone's news.

Caro


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Girls

Just checking in to see if Roz has any news for us.  I hope your test went well, but I am thinking about you in any case.

Carok, I hope by now you have a couple of little embies on board and are on the way back home.  Lots of       to you.

Me, I'm still in a lot of shock.  Have emailed IVI this morning, so we'll see what they come back with.  Had a tiny bleed last night, so am really scared about all this going away before i have a chance to get used to it.

Hope everyone else is well.

Take care

PurpleChick


----------



## Roz1

Hi

Afraid it was a BFN for us this time. 

Purplechick - wow, what wonderful news for you.  Am so pleased that this has happened for you and fingers crossed that it is all OK for your next blood test.      Will be thinking of you over the next few days 

CaroK - You should be in Valencia by now so really hope its all going OK for you for ET tomorrow.  Look forward to hearing your news.   .  Our flights also went up loads as we left booking until the fertilisation report day - we paid over £500 for return flights for the 2 of us with Ryan Air (!) when only a day before it had been £200, and even less when we first looked on the day of the initial call.  Still you live and learn.  Don't think the World Cup is helping with prices as many flights seemed to be booked/cancelled on the day we flew (the day before England's first match).



Roz


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi 

Roz - just wanted to say how sorry I am to see your result.  Lots of      for you.  How are you feeling?

Carok - sorry I got it wrong yesterday, I see you are having ET today.  Hope you are nicely chilled out and have a couple of really great grade embies to go in there.  Best of luck to you    

I'm just waiting for thursday to come around, more hcg tests and then we'll see.

Take care everyone

PurpleChick


----------



## carok

Oh Roz,  I am so sorry to hear your news,  why can't this stuff be easy!  I hope you are taking care of yourself,  .

Purplechick,  sorry you have the worry of a little bleed, but apparently it happens a lot,  but it would still freak me out.  When is your U/s ?

I had a very quick trip to Val,  got 4 good embies,  two on board and two in the freezer !  Roz, I stayed at the Gran Valencia,  thanks for the recommendation.  I wandered to the big shopping mall in the morning and then chilled in the bedroom after transfer.  Beta day is July 11th,  will keep you posted.


----------



## Roz1

Hi

CaroK - Very pleased to hear that after all the previous problems you got to transfer and 4 embies is great.

Hope that you thought the Eurostars was OK.

Did you fly back yesterday as I see you posted v early today?

Look after yourself and here's hoping for a BFP for you.

Purplechick - Hope everything's OK with you and that blood test goes well today.  Your news has really kept me going this week.  Thinking of you.


Love


Roz


----------



## carok

Roz,  yes,  I got back yesterday.  I thought the Eurostars was really nice,  the rooms are a bit on the small side but it was only €99, so can't complain at all.  What are your plans now,  or have you made any ?  was this your first donor cycle ? I remember Val's statistics was something like 85% success after three attempts.  My first ever donor cycle was a negative, it was devastating because I went into it believing this was the miracle answer and really was unprepared for a BFN,  lesson learned though !!

Purplechick, please check in and let us know how you are doing since you had your bleeding scare.


----------



## Roz1

Dear CaroK

Yes it was our first attempt with DE.  We will give it another go, although it took us a year to do one what with all the cancellations, etc so hope that we do better next time.  Here's hoping there won't be a next time for you.  Hope you are coping well with 2WW.  I think we had a larger room at the Eurostars as DH asked for one when we arrived so it had a little sitting/desk area and we could see the sea even though we were miles away because its so high up.  It was certainly bigger than the Las Arenas and a fraction of the price!  We took our portable DVD player with us and so watched loads of funny movies,etc as thought that being happy was supposed to help!  I think there was some sort of fiesta there when we were away as there were loads of fireworks in the little apartment block areas and bands at night.

Purplechick - Really hope all is well with you. 

Love 


Roz


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Girls

Don't know if any of you had a chance to catch up yet.  I just wanted to say Carok that I was sorry your DE tx did not work first time.  Do you have frozen embryo's to go for or will you be starting again?

Anyway, the latest with me is that on 4th of July I had a laparoscopy to remove an ectopic pregnancy.  I was 6wks and 4days pregnant.  I lost my right tube and seemingly the last one is quite badly damaged, so don't know if its working at all.

I've been off work recovering and just trying to get my head around everything.

I have a holiday booked for sept and hope to return to IVIV soon after for a FET cycle.

Anyway hope to hear more from you ladies now that we are back up and running.

Roz how are you doing?

Take care all

PurpleChick


----------



## MichelleM72

Purple honey, so sorry to hear about your ectopic and the loss of your right tube.   I do hope you're feeling ok physically now.   Please take care of yourself.

Lots of love to everybody

Michelle
xxx


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Michelle

How are you doing, you must be well into your 2nd trimester now, how you feeling?

Yeah, physically I'm recovering.  Just a little rundown mainly.  I'll get myself some good vits soon in preparaton for next time round.  Also trying to get little fitter too and have visited the gym while I have been off.  

You know whats its like I'm up and down a bit, but mainly I know I've survived worse and somehow I'll get there in the end.  I've been pg twice now, so surely ED must work eventually and I'm hopeful that one of my 5 remaining frosties will be the baby I get to take home.

anyway, enough bout me, how is everyone else doing?  dying to hear all your news...

Take care

PurpleChick


----------



## janeup

Hi all - I am fairly new here but frequently keep up with your posts which I find really wonderful and inspiring. Some of you are just so brave it's incredible.  
Anyway, my dh and I have our first appointment at IVI Valencia in September and as it cooincides with our 2nd wedding anniversary (though actually together 10 years) I have booked us into the Hotel Neptuno on the beach which looks really nice.  I am sort of thinking of time scales after that - my london consultant says we could wait for 3 - 5 months for that all important phone call saying get over here fast!  does anybody have any experience of waiting a short period for the ET?  I am lucky to have spanish genes as my great granny maria was from Teneriffe.  It shows in my colouring etc etc.  I would love to hear about how long people expect to wait and also - what do you tell work when you suddenly for no apparent reason have to dash off to Valencia? I cannot tell work as they would not be at all sympathetic (i.e at your age jane?  baby?  egg donation? etc etc..well, let's give the job to a good solid male who won't give us the grief of maternity benefits etc etc.)  take care to you all.


----------



## carok

Hi Ladies,  just got back from holidays,  seems like lots of posts were lost as a result of the board being down.

Purplechick,  I was so sad to hear of your miscarriage,  it's such a devastating outcome to what was a wonderful miracle.  It's just so difficult and so unfair !,  glad you are recovering physically and hopefully planning the FET and a little vacation will give you something to look forward to.  

Michelle,  good to see your post, especially your ticker WOW !  17 weeks already !  how are you feeling ?  will you be finding out the gender or will you wait until delivery ?  Your FET gives me hope,  BTW did all your embies survive the thaw,  how many were thawed and transferred ?

Jane,  I remember you just posted before I went off on holidays and the boards went down. 

Regarding the waiting time, I have found the wait can be long,  summer vacation and coming up to Christmas really extends the waiting period.  Valencia will put you on 'the list' immediately you get AF after your first consult,  you will need to have a scan on Day 1 to Day 3 of your cycle and if all is well (i.e. no cysts) they will start you on Progynova,  then you wait for a donor to be assigned to you.  The shortest I had to wait was 15 days, but that was after three cancelled cycles, so they prioritised me.  Then this time I waited 27 days from starting Progynova, but I had been on the waiting list for 6 months prior waiting for a blue eyed donor.  

Your colouring is great for a normal wait time,  I think the maximum time to stay on Progynova is 45 days,  but in my opinion that is too long!  I did all my IVF's 'on the quiet' and told no one at work,  so ER and ET usually meant a very quick onset of some illness or other.  When I did the donor cycle,  I lied about why I had to rush off at the last minute,  I crossed my fingers and toes and said that my dad had taken ill while on holiday in Spain and I had to go to him,  I was so worried my lie would come back to haunt me,  I think you are totally right to keep it to yourself and not tell work what you are up to,  it can backfire in a lot of ways !

Claret,  I hope you read this post, I got your PM when I got back from vacation this past weekend but I cannot respond to you by PM, I have tried several times now.  I can answer your questions here,  just let me know !  

Roz, Lili, Caroline, hope you are all doing well, would love to hear from you !

As for me,  hoping to do a FET in September.  Waiting for AF to arrive to get the scan done.  By the way,  how often do you have to have your blood tests updated?    We had ours done last year,  probably around September and they want us to have them updated again before the FET,  is that normal procedure ?


----------



## PurpleChick

Hello there

Carok - just thought I would reply to your post.  Your bloods last for 1 year and then need to be repeated.  I'm in the same position and will be getting my bloods repeated this month so they are ready for my return.  I'm not sure if you know this but the IVF clinic in Valencia is closed for 2 weeks in sept.  I have been already onto them about returning for our frosties and they gave me this info.  So I think it is more likely to be Oct when I return.  We could be going at the same time.  Have you many frosties??

Janeup - I took the pill for 28 days, then decap, started progy and stayed on it for 40 days before phone call.  We are not that difficult to match up and I had stated I would accept brown eyed donor as my mother was really dark with dark hair and eyes.  but you need to prepare yourself for that wait, it really is the hardest part.  I got the call on a sunday which I was not expecting.  best of luck to you.

Hi to everyone else, hope you all keeping well!

Luv

PurpleChick


----------



## janeup

CarolK and Purplechick - thank you. this is very helpful. I still have a long way to go and once we have seem the doc so many questions will be answered.  Why do cycles get cancelled?  Sorry if it's an obvious question but there seem to be loads of things I just don;t understand!


----------



## carok

Purplechick,  thanks so much for letting me know about Val closing in September,  do you know the exact dates ?  I am so glad you mentioned it as it's taken a whole lot of stress off me, we are travelling next week and I was worried about AF arriving and trying to get a scan in during the first 3 days,  now I don't have to worry about 'missing' out on a September transfer or ending up on Progynova for longer than I want.  I will enjoy our break all the more now.  Can't believe we have to do the bloods again,  but I now have more time to do that too.  We have 2 x10 cell frosties waiting, looks like it will be October for both of us then.  BTW,  will we have to do decap for a FET (I can't believe I don't remember any of this stuff,  it consumed my life for 5 years a few years back)

Jane,  Glad the info helped, although I forgot a few key steps in the whole thing (i.e. decapeptyl/BCP's)  Purplechick gave you the correct info.  Cycles usually get cancelled because of being on Progynova for too long,  the endometrial lining can begin to break down and bleeding/spotting will start, if it gets to that  point the cycle will be cancelled.  In my case,  my lining begins to break down around 28 days,  which is why I have had 4 cancelled cycles total so far,  then it's back to the start again.  Other people can continue on Progynova for a long time,  but I have read reports that being on Progynova for over 40 days (or maybe it was 45 days, can't remember!) is detrimental to the outcome of the transfer. There are other less likely reasons, such as failure of the eggs to fertilise or develop,  but that would be highly unlikely.


----------



## janeup

Thank you for this information although looking at my consultants letter it he states that I will be doing something different to Prog: 
1. decap injection on day 21. 
After the onset of my next period I would have a scan to measure thickness of womb and then start taking Estradiol Valarate Tablets 6 mgs daily which I would continue to take until I was 12 wks pregnant should the treatment be successful. I would also start taking Cyclogest pesssaries the day after the egg collection or the day after I receive that phone call and continue to do so for 12 weeks if treatment is successful. 
Has anyone had experience of this medication? 
My consultant referred me to IVI valancia as he thinks it one of the finest in the world. He works from the Portland H. and CRM London and is well thought.  I am having a hysteroscopy with his clinic in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Girls

Browsing so early on a sunday morning (especially a bank holiday one!!), whats up with me. Must be mising my FF ladies   

After about 6 months my "normal" cycle finally showed up. All others have been medicated and finally the one the ended up being my ectopic cycle. I woke up with cramps at 8am this morning, but I guess I'm finally moving on...

Anyway thought I would try and help you ladies out with some info.

Carok - this is the email I received from IVIV -

"we are very sorry to realize that you had a miscarriege and we hope that you are fine.

Please take note that our IVF laboratory is closing from 4 to 17 of September, therefore we can organize the transfer of the frozen embryos you have here starting from then.

Our best regards!"

To the best of my knowledge a FET goes like this.

CD1 - scan and start progy if all is well

CD8 - Scan

When lining reaches 8mm they will schedule date of transfer. No DECAP!!!

The last time I reached 11mm by my first scan, so really I hope to be on progy no more than 2 weeks before the call. You take cyclogest (or whichever one) in the same manner as fresh cycle. I honestly think this way is a lot less stress than all the previous waiting I had to do. I have 5 frosties, a good grade they said, but not sure on the cells etc.

So Carok looks like we will definitely be cycle buddies. I have a weeks holiday to Lanzarote in Sept and will begin progy as soon as I can on my return. BTW - seemingly they do not require any bloods either on a frozen cycle, yippee  

Janeup - I have the exact same letter as you. Estradiol is progynova (just different names), could also be Fematab. IVIV usually ask you to start the pill (any regular pill) before progy, so they can get a handle on your cycle. When taking they pill they do not need to wait for CD21 of your cycle. Any day can be CD21. They use the pill to get you in sync with your donor.

Have taken all that medication you described. the progy isn't too bad, but the cyclogest can be messy.

My Dr originally worked in a clinic in Oxford and they did a lot of DE there, so he was the one with all the info on IVI for me. He said they had great success with them before.

I also had a hysteroscopy prior to tx, last December. Found nothing (not even the blocked tubes!!!). Anyway get on to IVI after that and ask about the pill as they forgot to tell me to start it and everything was delayed a couple of months as it was not mentioned in my letter. They really should update that letter.

Like Carok said cycles could be cancelled if you do not respond as expected or also if the donor does not respond. I think in the donor's case though, they could swap you with another one.

Yes, I'm ready to get on this rollercoaster again. Just want to be pregnant again so badly  

Take care all

PurpleChick


----------



## janeup

thank you Purple chick.  Really good to have some questions answered in what seems like a really complicated journey in our quest to be pregnant.  Two friends of mine had ectopics which meant losing a tube but went on to get pregnant in their early 40s.


----------



## Femail

Well Ladies,
I finally got the all important phone call on Saturday from Val. Egg retrieval was on Monday and I was advised yesterday that 14 eggs were fertilized. So off to Val today and will be at IVI tomorrow. After receiving such good news and on a high, yesterday I started to bleed. Called Val who advised to change  the Cylcogest from 12 hourly to 8 hourly. Has anyone else experienced this as I am now really worried this will be a wasted trip.. On a real downer !

Femail


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Femail

Delighted to hear your are heading over to Valenica, hope it all goes really well for you.  How many days wait did you have in the end?

I hope the bleeding stops.  Unfortunately I don't know anything about it.

BTW - can't believe you got 14 embies - thats fantastic!!!

Lots of luck to you.

PurpleChick


----------



## carok

Hi everyone,  just back from visiting the folks, tired but had a wonderful time.  

AF showed up yesterday, so I was hoping I would get the FET in before they close in September, I emailed VAL but got no reply so I called this morning and they advised me to wait until next AF in September,  which definitely means an October transfer,  which suits me fine really !

Femail,  that is a fantastic amount of eggs,  I never got more than 4 or 5 !  I hope the spotting has stopped and Val have been able to reassure you.  Looking forward to hearing about your transfer and will be rooting for you for that BFP.

Jane,  are you all geared up for your appointment in Sept,  is it early in the month or later ?

Purplechick,  we will definitely be cycle buddies in October.  I am paranoid now that AF will not show up on time in September, I have only just started this month's AF and I am already stressing about next month's .  How are you feeling now, are you recovering well from your surgery, I guess your ol' heart will take longer to recover though !  Purplechick,  I read your signature for the first time and was so saddened to see that you lost a beautiful little daughter, I am so sorry.  You really have been through the mill, losing your little girl and then miscarrying,  I am praying this fet will be the one for you,  you have had more than enough heartache already ! 

Hi to all the other ladies who may be lurking but not posting,  hope you all are well and that you will check in sometime to give us an update !


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Girls

Femail - just wondering how you got on in Valencia, let us know soon...

Carok - you are right, I am healing well physically, but the heart will probably never truly heal.  It seems I can get pregnant, but my poor babes never seem to make it out of me alive.  I did not have a reason for Holly's stillbirth, mostly due to me being 2 weeks overdue I imagine.  Hospital have promised me I will never go past my due date in future, but will I ever get that far again

Thanks for thinking of me!!

I've had my 1st cycle since ectopic, so I reckon I will have one more and then when the 3rd one starts (probably end sept) I will hopefully start back on the progy.  October seems to be when the FET will take place.  I still have to sort out getting our bloods up to date.  I'm finding it difficult getting my head back around all this again.

On a good note, I have returned to the gym   and am trying to just a little to get healthy again.

Good to have you back Carok - hope you are a little more rested today!!

Hi to everyone else. 

Take care

Purplechick


----------



## Femail

Hi All,
Thanks for the messages.
What a drama.. Was at the airport on wednesday ready to fly out and was told I would need to see a consultant before they would agree to the transfer. So Thursday morning was so nervous and worried they would cancel however good news, the transfer could go ahead. Also further good news that out of the 14, 9 were of such good quality they could be frozen.Thursday afternoon had 2 transferred (8,5 and 8,15) and 7 frozen. Decided to stay in Valencia and relax for a few more days so only got back last night. This was the first time I have been able to get to transfer stage so got quite emotional. Now for the 2WW.

Carok and Purplechick - good luck in October

PS - just to let you know the clinic closes each day at 15:00hrs (14:00hrs UK time) and they are so busy, so there may be a delay in you getting a response from them.
Femail


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Femail

Sounds like you had a good cycle after all.  Having 7 frozen is fantastic.  Did you get that bleeding under control?

More importantly, when is the all important test date?    

Where did you stay in Valencia, did you find any nice restaurants etc?

Not much to report from me.  I'm back at work these days and that seems to take up most of my time.  I really want to visit the gym more, so I hope not to slip back into my bad habits.  

Thanks for letting us know about the closing time of the clinic.  They always seems to answer my queries in the afternoon.

Hi to all the other Valencia Ladies!!!

PurpleChick


----------



## janeup

Hi girls - hope you are all having a lovely summer. We have just got back from a week in Cornwall in our campervan. Feel wonderfully relaxed and healthy.  
Femail - good luck with the 2WW!  Let us know of any interesting places to eat too. 
Purplechick - hope all is well with you! 
Carolk - We are going on the 14th Sept. Our appointment is 9am 15th and they are picking us up from our hotel.  As it rained most days in Cornwall we are looking forward to spending the weekend in Val doing a bit of sunbathing.
janeup


----------



## Femail

Thanks Purplechick and Janeup
Yes bleeding stopped on the Wednesday so fingers crossed.
Feeling bloated and aching pains so not sure if this is a good sign!
Test date is 30/8/06 so 9 days to go.
We stayed at the Eurostars Gran Valencia hotel which was a little bit out of town but walking distance to IVI and metro.  Went to the restuarants at the  beach for dinner each night and I would recommend El Closo (or could be El Coso) next door to the Hotel Neptuna and near the port. 
The temperature was 34+ every day so it was great going to the beach at sunset for a drink (water for me though) when it had cooled down and there was a lovely breeze too.

Hi to everyone else and let us know what you're up to.

Femail


----------



## janeup

thanks Femail. fingers and toes crossed for you!!!!!
We are actually staying in the Hotel Neptuna (a sort of treat as that weekend coincides with our 2nd wedding anniversary) so I imagine we will pop down to El coso for a paella or two!  
On another note I am having a hysteroscopy on Wednesday at the Portland Hospital - under general a.  Has anybody had experience of this and side effects? I am a bit nervous as have never had general A. before.


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Girls

So good to have a bit of activity on this board.  Its good to keep up with everyone!!

Femail, pay no attention to any symptoms.  After years of watching every 2WW, I found my pg a few weeks ago and had no symptoms.  I know its hard, but all those drugs and emotions are playing havoc with you and nothing can be trusted.  best of luck with the 2WW though!!

I think I will definitely stay in the EuroStar next time I travel.  Stayed in the IVI apts before, but find the bed extremely uncomfortable.

Janeup, your first visit is same day as I depart for my hols, best of luck with it.  I had a hysterscopy back in December.  It was fine, not unlike D&C.  General is the best way to go, me thinks, you just fall asleep and then its all over.  No real side effects, just takes a couple of days to get over, you might be sleepy and a bit crampy.  

Personally, I think it is a good time to catch up on all those DVD's you have been meaning to watch.  Curl up on the couch and be spoiled for a day or two.  Is there a specific reason for hysterscopy?  IVI requested mine, but nothing was found.  still its supposed to improve your chances of implantation!!

PurpleChick


----------



## janeup

Purplechick - thanks for this advice! I plan to watch a lot of films Wednesday to Friday as have taken that time off work to recover after the General. Husband has taken Wed off too so I imagine a bit of spoiling will go on! 
My consultant recommended it as part of the whole procedure, saying it was vital to check out the womb. He is very optimistic about the whole thing and has four patients who have been successful at IVI Val. 
I hope you have a nice holiday - are you going anywhere nice? I do not want to be sitting at this computer in drizzzly London. I wish I was on a Cornish beach again ...even in the rain! This site has kept me sane today! 
[br]: 21/08/06, 14:38What I meant to say about my consultant was that out of 5 patients who have sought egg donation at IVI valencia through his consultancy, four have been successful this summer.


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Janeup

sounds like you have a plan there.  Really don't worry about it, you will be fine!!

Hubby is right to take the day off cause you will need to someone to look after you that first day.

From my clinic here, that last stats I had were 3 couples had gone to IVI VAL and 2 were successful 1st time, so thats about 60%.

Sunny here today, but supposed to be dull tomorrow.

I'm off to Lanzarote in Sept, just for the week.  Was also there in May after 1st DE cycle.  I love Lanzarote and have been there 7 times I think!!

My sis and her son are coming over to me for dinner today, so looking forward to entertaining this evening.  Her son is the nephew we are bring to Lanzarote in Sept.  Should be an interesting holiday.  Me and DH can pretend to be a family for a week!!!

Better get back to it...

PurpleChick


----------



## carok

Femail,  congratulations on transfer,  that is an awesome fertilisation report,  it is definitly the best I have ever heard of from Val.  Will keep fingers and toes crossed for you for that longed for BFP.  I agree with Purplechick,  ignore the symptoms or any lack thereof !!  I had really bad nausea from my transfer in June and convinced myself things were looking good for a BFP,  it was a BFN and I subsequently discovered nausea is a side effect of the Utrogestan UGH !  I stayed in the Eurostars Gran Valencia too on Roz's recommendation,  I took a taxi to the clinic though,  didn't realise it was walking distance!  (He obviously drove the loooong way there !)

Jane,  won't be long now for your appointment, do you know the Dr's you will be seeing.  Good luck with the surgery,  I had one (several years ago now though),  but I do remember feeling like I had been tackled by a rugby team afterwards.  So DVD's, and hanging out on the couch is a great idea.

Purplechick,  Lanzarote will be a very nice interlude before the FET,  I just feel in limbo waiting, life is so much on hold.  That is so nice to take your nephew with you on hols,  how old is he?  You sound like the dream auntie !!!  I have never been to any of the Canary islands, but I understand Lanzarote and Fuertueventura are the nicest by far.  Looks like I will be going to Val on my own again for the FET in Oct, it's such a bummer,  when I went for my transfer in June I kinda felt awkward waiting in reception on my own,  there were two other British couples there and I missed having DH with me.  

take care everyone


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Girls

Carok - sorry to hear you think you will be going to Val on your own.  It must seem like everyone else is in couple's, but i know there are others there on there own.  its so difficult trying to schedule everything and getting the leave off without causing too much fuss at the last minute.  

I know exactly what you mean about being in limbo.  sometimes I get so tired of waiting for "my turn".  It seems like we are always counting cycles and waiting for the next one to arrive so we can move on with things.

I'm going to visit a friend tonight that is pg thru ivf.  I am of course delighted for her, but it also makes me long so much to be there again and have that chance.

Oh well, everyday of waiting is a day closer to our dreams coming thru....

My nephew is 11, so want to take him on holiday before he no longer wants to go on holiday with us anymore.  He wants to try scuba diving.  My DH already does it, so he is delighted that he might have a little buddy to go with him.  I might even give it a go myself in the pool, but have been reluctant to try it so far as I think I would feel claustrophobic.  We'll see...

Did you do anything about your bloods yet.  I have not sorted mine.  I have a review appt on Sept 12 so thinking of doing it then and hope the results are back in time for my next cycle.  So hard to get going again.

Lanzarote is my favourite.  You should pay a visit some day.

Take care all

PurpleChick


----------



## Femail

Janeup,
Good luck with your operation this morning. Hope everything goes well and as everyone else has said take it easy for the next few days. Enjoy the day or so of being pampered at home.

Carok,
Sorry to hear you are going to Val on your own however I did see a couple of women on their own when I was over there. Also don;t about your DH but mine is rubbish when it comes to anything to do with hospitals so luckily for him as he was wearing shorts couldn't come to the theatre with me. I think they would have been finding another bed for him.
Purplechick
You'll have a great time in Lanzarote, you most definately deserve it.

Me - trying to relax and not think about the 2WW... yeah right ! I hate wishing my life away but do  wish next week would come quicker.


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Girls

Hope your all keeping well today!  

Janeup - hope you are recovering well and that no problems were detected with the hysteroscopy!!  

Femail - your into the last week now of waiting, always the most difficult.  How are you holding up?  Well there is a nice long weekend to help you on your way.        

3 weeks to go to my holiday.  You would think I had never been away before with the way I am counting down.  I think really I know that after my holiday I get to return to Val for my frosties and thats really what I am counting down to.  

Do you ever just feel you are wishing your life away girls?

Anyway better do some work.

Take care all

PurpleChick


----------



## janeup

Hi girls!  nice to be at home putting my feet up! The op went just fine, though my consultant observed that i have quite a long cervix which he puts down to me having had a child before.  Nothing wrong with my womb either.  Just feel a bit tired today.  
PurpleChick - bet you are counting down the days. My great granny Maria came from the Santa Cruze, Teneriffe. She came over to this country when she was just 16, having married an Irish man.  She never bothered to learn any English and died when she was 97 and I was 15. I should visit her family over there one day. Bit of a ramble - must be the effects of the general yesterday! Anyway, I hope you have a lovely time in Lanzarotte - have you booked a nice hotel etc? With this weather we are currently having, I bet you can't wait to lie on a sun lounger or two. 
Femail - hope things are not too difficult for you.  They say laughing helps implantation - what did the prawn do when it went to a disco? pulled a mussel!  sorry, couldn't resist.  Anyway really thinking of you over the next week or so. 
CarolK - I expect I will have to go for tx on my own as DH is a social worker in a London hospital and getting time off work at such late notice is not really an option for him (not really for me either so any suggestions on what to tell would be greatly appreciated).  Anyway, sometimes its better without my dh around as he would get a bit stressed about it all.  
Better get back to watching dvds and doing very little....take care.


----------



## carok

Jane,  glad the op went well and all is clear for your cycle. That is so interesting  about your great gran,  did the Irish hubby speak Spanish then,  or did they live in bliss incommunicado for years and years !!LOL.  I remember you mentioning you had Spanish background which should help speed up your wait time for a donor.    You must be getting excited now about the appointment,  I have to say,  I was SO impressed with IVI Val on my visit,  I had NEVER been to a hospital that was so fancy !  

Femail,  sending lots of sticky vibes for you,  how are you holding up ? Will you be hitting the evil pee sticks or will you wait for the blood tests.

Purplechick, are you doing anything different in preparation for this cycle ?  I am going to try and find an acupuncturist this time, as well as taking baby aspirin and I am going to try to take it really easy for a few days after transfer.  When I had my fresh transfer in June,  I had a cough and got a massive coughing fit immediately they did the transfer, Dr. reassured me I had not expelled the embies (totally stupid question to ask the guy,  I know !),  this time  if I even have a snuffle I am going to postpone (famous last words LOL).  I totally can relate to the wishing our life away thing,  it's a pain !


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Girls

Dreadful morning here, nothing but rain on my way to work!!

Janeup I'm delighted to hear your op went well and you are now recovering.  Hope your still taking it easy and DH is spoiling you to bits!!!  I've booked us into the Sol Lanzarote (1st time to stay there!).

Carok - I had actually started preparing for the FET back in June.  I did reiki and had some fully body massages, then found out I was pg naturally.  Needless to say I will be booking myself in shortly for several more massages and some more reiki.  Whether they did the trick or not, they were the only thing I had done different and after nearly 9yrs ttc, I have to hope something helped.  So yes, plenty of relaxation and really want to be in the right frame of mind for this!!

I have also started taking Pregnacare, was taking it prior to ectopic and I felt it helped build me up!

I did acupuncture after Holly died, but I gave up on it eventually as I was not mad about those needles.  Give me soft music and glowing candles anytime!!

I cannot take baby asprin as it thins your blood and I already have a low platelet count.  Did the Dr tell you to take baby asprin?  Also I am coming home after transfer, last time I went on a weeks holiday.  Even though the holiday was relaxing, I still think the stress of preparing for 2 trips away did not help.  So as soon as I can after transfer, its home sweet home for me.  DH can't wait to get back out there.  He just wants us to be pg again so badly.  I think he is worse than me at counting down the days.

Anyway, looks like we could be very busy in the run up to christmas with us all flying out there.  Lets hope there is plenty of good news to end the year with!!

Take care

PurpleChick


----------



## Femail

Hi Ladies,
Well into my last week now, only 4 days to go before the blood test.
Couldn't resist buying a pee stick test today but will try not to use it until Wednesday morning if I can.
Gone into cleaning mode, cleaning out the kitchen cupboards which is very unusual for me. Probably just want to keep occupied to take my mind off things.
Anyway it's a bank holidayweekend and we're off horse racing on Monday so looking forward to it. Only problem is I won;t be drinking and I know my friends will be asking why. Just got to come up with some excuse.
How about yourselves, what are you up to ?
Whatever you are doing have a good one.
Take care

Femail


----------



## carok

Femail,  only three day now !  Hold on and leave the pee stick in it's box.  Enjoy the horse racing, will you be having a flutter !! ... my age old excuse for not having a drink was that I was taking antibiotics for a urinary tract infection !  Keeping fingers crossed for a BFP !

Purplechick,  I have never done Reiki and I really don't like massages,  I might see if I can find someone who does Reiki though, it sounds very relaxing!   I have not had my bloods done yet, I will get it done when I go for my CD1 scan, I am sick of handing over money for blood tests and scans, so maybe I can at least combine this one.    Dr. has not prescribed baby aspirin, it's self prescribed,  it certainly makes a difference of 1 or 2 mm's in my lining thickness.   

BTW,  did you read that report that high doses of folic acid can increase the possibility of twins in an IVF treatment.  I didn't totally understand the logic of what I read , because it said that although it didn't help the overall outcome of IVF,  it did increase the possibility of twins and also that it didn't make any difference in a non-ivf cycle.  I'm still trying to figure it out !!!

Enjoy the bank holiday everyone.

Bye for now.


----------



## schmoo73

sorry to jump in on this post, but wanted to wish Femail all the sticky vibes & positive energy  in the world for the BFP.

I am off to IVI Almeria in september for first consultation so hopefully I will be on 2ww in a few months too.

Take care

Paula


----------



## carok

Hi Paula,  didn't realise IVI had a clinic in Almeria,  gosh they are expanding everywhere now !  I would be interested in hearing about their wait lists.  The best of luck to you and please keep us posted on how your first consult goes.

Femail,  still hanging in there,  hope you had some luck at the races today.

Purplechick and Jane,  hope you had a great weekend.

Wonder how all the other Val ladies are doing ...


----------



## PurpleChick

Good Morning Valencia Ladies!!

Hope you all had a good weekend   

Femail, only a day to go now, how are the nerves holding up?  Did you get away with the not drinking at the races?  Sometimes I think if you just don't say anything, no-one notices anyway.  Have you manged to stay away from the dreaded pee stick?

Carok - how you doin too, hanging in there waiting for tx again!!  Does your lining usually respond well?  I have a review appt re ectopic pg on 12th so I might do bloods then and they will hopefully be there when I get back from hols.  My clinic reckons those bloods take a couple of weeks!!

I did not see the report on folic acid, but I have heard other ladies talking about it.  Do you have a link to it, I would be interested in reading it!!

Paula - best of luck with your tx in Almeria.  Keep us informed of how it goes!!

 Last night I decided to go to aerobics, trying to get fit again!!!  It turned out to be a step class and no place for beginners.  My poor legs will hardly move today.  I honestly don't know where I am the most sore!!  Still I've got a nice buzz going that only exercise can give you.   

Talk to you later.

Purplechick!


----------



## janeup

Hi Girls! hope you all had a good weekend. We went walking with the in laws in Devon. Just come back to work to find that another friend is pregnant. Although I should be over the moon for her I feel really sick and upset about it. I suppose its the 8th pregnancy from close friends we have had to deal with in the last 18 months and I just wish I could give my DH the happy news of a bfn. Anyway, girls - wishing you all the best with everything over the next few weeks.
[br]: 29/08/06, 14:53I mean bfp of course!


----------



## PurpleChick

Awww Janeup!!

Just to send you a little        .

Hope thats helps!!

PurpleChick


----------



## Femail

Ladies,
Many thanks for your good luck messages.
off for my blood test this morning but couldn;t resist the pee stick test and gues what.. 
Can;t stop looking at the stick and thinking I have read it wrong. Even had to ask Hubby to double check for me.
I don;t think even he will be sure until we have the results of the blood test.
While I am typing this message I am holding back the tears.
thanks everyone for your support and hopefully the blood test results will be fine.

Good luck to everyone else

Femail


----------



## PurpleChick

Femail

Wow!!! that is wonderful - CONGRATULATIONS!!!     

I am so happy it worked for you.          Just doin my happy little dance for you!!!

So you are off to get the HCG bloods done later, best of luck with them.  Do you get the results today also?  I bet you are way up there on  

My new cycle started today, so thats it for me, the next cycle starting indicates the start of taking progynova again.  Yippee, can't wait to get there again!!

Best of luck to you today Femail.  Don't forget to keep us informed.

Luv

Purplechick


----------



## schmoo73

Femail - oh my god congratulations   , I am so pleased for you!

Please keep us up to date with your progress and blood tests

Paula x


----------



## janeup

FEMAIL That's the best news I have heard in ages!!!!!!! Really cheered me up too!  Well done!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## carok

OMG Femail,  that is awesome,  the best news ever.  CONGRATULATIONS.        .  can't wait to hear the beta results. Wishing you a wonderful happy and healthy 9 months.  You must be over the moon.

Ok, let this be a great omen for the rest of us!!!

Jane,  hope you won't be too far behind your colleagues and announcing a pregnancy soon too.

Purplechick, so it looks like you will be doing transfer in mid October then !  All going well I will be there begining of October.  Like you I just can't wait.

I would love the other Val ladies to pop in and give us an update, Roz, Lili, Michelle, Caroline


----------



## Femail

Hi ladies,
Just had blood test result and the Beta HCG is at 67.
So it is definately a BFP for me.
I really do hope this is a good omen for all you ladies and I will be following your progress.
Femail


----------



## janeup

Femail - well done again! I knew you would do it! If you are anything like me, cleaning the cupboards was a big give away.


----------



## PurpleChick

Thats great Femail!!

Are you going to track the progress of the hcg results??

Are you taking any of this in yet?

Carok - yeah I think early to mid October will be when I make the return trip to IVI.  I love to see success stories, it makes me fell all gooey inside.....

BTW - I read on another board that Michelle is expecting a boy and a girl.  I hope I got that info right.  Maybe she'll pop by to tell us herself...

PurpleChick


----------



## Femail

I don't think the news has sunk in yet.
IVI Valencia have advised me to have another HCG test next week and also a scan at the same time so they can see how many "sacs" there are..
Can't wait for you all to get started again and hopefully this is a good indication of things to come for you too.
Take Care
Femail


----------



## carok

Femail,  that's a great beta,  have you scheduled your scan yet ? I am so happy for you.

Purplechick,  that's great news about Michelle,  if I remember correctly her transfer was an FET,  gives me hope. I just can't wait for the next few weeks to pass,  I am getting so impatient,  but also starting to quietly stress about cysts and thaw and all the things that could go wrong before I even get to a 2ww,  gotta pull myself together !    It would be wonderful if we were in Valencia at the same time.  

Jane,  how are you doing ?


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Girls

Femail - I think it will be a long time before it sinks in for you.  Its good that they are monitoring the bloods and you are getting an early scan.  I hope everything continues to go smoothly for you.

Carok - Yes it would be great if we were in Valencia at the same time, perhaps we could meet up there.  Not much point in planning it yet though as who knows who will get there first.  I am really glad I have my holiday to break things up and then I am doing lots of relaxing tx's to really get me ready for the trip to Spain.  Have you suffered from cysts before?  Thankfully that has not been a problem for me.

Yes, you are right, Michelle's cycle was a FET.  They transferred 3 embryo's for her and 2 implanted!!!   

Oh well, its friday again and the sun is shining, so at least that lifts the mood a little.  No real plans for the weekend.  Anything exciting happening with you ladies?

Take care

PurpleChick


----------



## janeup

Hi everyone
I am feeling much better after my downer earlier in the week. It helped me seeing my pregnant friend and having a good chat with her.  Also as people keep on telling me, I have a beautiful daughter of my own and can't really get that upset.  I suppose it's just I would love to have a family with my DH. Anyway.  Having a nice restful weekend in London after a manic summer of going round the south west in our camper. 
We are gearing up for our initial appointment at Valencia.  Not sure who our doc is but will find out.  
Femail - hope all is well with you.  Carolk and Femail - that would be great if you were in Valencia together.  
boss is taking me out to lunch today which is either a good thing or a bad thing. Have a lovely weekend Girls!


----------



## carok

Purplechick, it would be great if our trips coincided and we got to meet up in Valencia!  I have had cysts,  and I still have an endometrioma, but decided against having it removed as gynae said a pregnancy would more than likely cure it, and would not hinder getting pregnant by DE !  Of course,  I am now second guessing that advice.

Jane,  glad you are in better spirits!  Honestly,  I know people mean well by trying to show you that your situation is not SO bad, but it hurts when people minimise your pain.  They don't know the struggles that come with infertility (be it primary or secondary). and the desire for a child is so personal whether it's for your first child or subsequent.  So don't feel guilty about your feelings, they are very valid.  Hope you had a good lunch with your boss.

Femail, how are you doing ?


----------



## MichelleM72

Femail - congrats to you sweetie!    You must be over the moon!  Hope your second blood level goes through the roof!   Enjoy every moment, it's amazing. 

Girls, so sorry I disappeared, I've been working full-time (temp position) and have been a bit tired from it at night.  Just finished that job on Friday and am now getting ready to fly to the States to visit my family.  We fly next Wednesday and I can't wait!

PC, you read it right, I'm having a boy and a girl.  DH and I are so excited!

I'm keeping well, other than not being able to get a good night sleep lately.  Guess they're preparing me for when they arrive.   I'm really enjoying pregnancy and pray that you all get to have the same experience soon... you deserve it!

Right, am off to try to fall back to sleep... I've been up since 3 am.   Eyes are heavy now.

I promise I'll try to keep in touch better.

   Lots of love and luck to you all   

Michelle


----------



## Femail

Good Morning Ladies,
Hope you had a good weekend.
Booked in for a scan on friday so yet again wishing my life away and wanting Friday to arrive soon. Feeling apprehensive about the scan and blood test however this is not the first time I have felt like this and sure it won't be the last.
Feel there's positive energy on this thread which I hope will continue for you all.
Take care
femail


----------



## PurpleChick

Morning Girls

Hi Femail - good to hear you have a scan booked early!  I think you will find being apprehensive goes with the territory from now on and you will find yourself wishing the next 9 mths away.  I agree with you there is definitely some postive energy floating around this thread!!   

Michelle - delighted to hear from you.  Wow a boy and a girl, that is fantastic news!!  I bet your family are delighted for you!  Have a good time in the states and don't forget to get some rest, you sound like you need it!!

Carok - yeah it would be cool to end up in Val at the same time.  I feel like me and DH are the only english speaking people there sometimes, althought I know there must be other people feeling the same as me.  What is an "endometrioma"?  Do you have any idea when your first scan will be?  I am hoping that mine will be before the end of the month.

Hi Janeup - glad your feeling better.  Its perfectly normal to want another child.  People say the strangest things, sometimes I think its more about making them feel better than you!!

PurpleChick


----------



## janeup

good afternoon ladies! 
Hi Femail - glad everything is going so well.  I am sure the scan will be fine but I can understand your concerns. My friend had her first scan at 12 weeks the other day...God knows how she got through those 12 weeks.  Anyway, best of luck with it all. All is this positiveness is having a really good effect on me and I am sure many more fabulous things are going to happen to those who write on this thread! 
Michelle - another wonderful Val ladies pregnancy!  I hope you get loads of deserved spoiling by your family when you visit them the States.  
Purplechick and CarolK - thank you for your really kind thoughts. I feel a lot better now.  Having this thread is so good because apart from my DH there isn't anyone I can really talk to.  I had a good lunch with my boss - no sacking, just praise for being so relaxed and happy these days.  I am not sure if he would be quite so pleased with my performance if he knew how much time I spent on FF!  I should be typing up some important report right now but....
Our first appointment with VAL is only a week and a bit away.....getting nervous and very excited.


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Janeup and everyone else!!!

Janeup - bet your getting excited now.  Have you sorted out your accommodation and everything?  What day do you head out next week?  I can't believe its almost a year since I was out there for the first time.  I was there last november.

good for you on the praise from you boss.  its nice to feel appreciated now and then!!

Take care

PurpleChick


----------



## carok

Michelle,  thanks for popping in and letting us know your news on your little boy and girl,  you and DH must be overjoyed to have finally 'got there' (and times two)!  Have fun the the States,  I bet you will be shopping like mad for baby clothes,  I love US stuff,  Carters and Old Navy have great kiddies clothes.  Bring a spare suitcase !!!

Purplechick,  no idea yet when my scan is,  but I was just calculating when next AF would potentially arrive and it's earlier than I had  thought,  sometime around the 10th Sept instead of the 15th I had originally calculated.  All going well that would mean needing to be in Val around the 22nd, 23rd ...... would that be correct ? do you know if that is about the right timing for a FET, my lining build always responds quickly to Progy.  If the AF arrives earlier than later,  it will get complicated for me  as my dad is coming to visit until the 26th so I can't abandon him and head off to Val, plus no-one knows I am doing a donor cycle in Spain, so I would have a lot of explaining to do.  I really want to be on Progy for as short a time as possible, just enough time to get my lining to 9 or 10 mm.    Of course all this stressing is hypothetical, as I don't know exactly when it will arrive!  An endometrioma is a cyst that is caused from endo,  it's often referred to as a chocolate cyst (or something to that effect), because it's made up of some brown liquidy stuff (sorry if you have a weak stomach !!!).  

Femail, I can so understand your apprehension about the scan, the worrying never really stops when you have been through so much to achieve a pregnancy.  I look at my friends who get pregnant really easily, and they never seem to worry about upcoming scans or OB appointments,  it's seems they just accept  their pregnancy as a given.  I am so envious of that 'carefree' belief.


Janeup,  Glad the boss is happy with you and doesn't know your industrious computer time is as a result of interests other than work, LOL.  Have you flights and hotel booked ?  Are you staying in the city or will you spend time at the beach ?

At the moment,  I am into 'comfort' eating,  all kinds of junk !  I really need to get back to eating healthy and making use of my gym membership.


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Carok 

if AF arrives around 10th, then one week later (17th) you would have a follow up scan, when lining reaches 8mm, they will arrange your transfer.  So that could be the following week.  

I think you should try to find out when your Dad is coming to visit so you don't waste energy starting progy only to have to abandon the cycle.  Last year we were going for our last IVF cycle and had a flights, hotel etc booked for a wedding rome.  I told Dr and he said it would all be over by then, however EC was day of wedding (all 4 follies had ovulated prematurely, so got nothing), anyway we had to cancel our plans and missed out on wedding as well as a chance of creating some embies!!

What I'm really trying to say is that you don't need the added stress, so perhaps waiting till the next cycle would be better for you.  Hope you get to get out there sooner rather than later though, cause waiting is not easy either!!

I'm on CD6 with cycles lasting from 24 to 30 days so figure CD1 should be before end of month.  Roll on October!!!  

Hello to all other Valencia ladies, hope you are having a nice day!!

Take care

PurpleChick


----------



## Femail

Good morning ladies,
Hope you are well. 
So if I'm right Carok, Janeup and Purplechick are all off to IVI Val shortly. You must be getting excited and bet you can't wait to get over there.
It will still be warm so you will be able to take a stroll down the beach, relax and eats lots of paella.

good luck and let us know how you get on

Femail


----------



## janeup

Another good morning! Femail - great to hear that all is well with you. A quick post as have to get back to horrible work today. 
Off to Val next week. As it's our wedding anniversary around that time, we are treating ourselves and have booked into the Hotel Neptuno which I believe is right on the beach. Actually, because I booked so long ago, the room prices weren't too horrific and we have a sea view! I expect to get a huge belly from stuffing myself with Paella.  We are staying Thursday till Monday.  
Feel a bit stiff today as went to an African Dance Workshop last night which involved runnning and jumping round the room for an hour.  Umm, I think back to gentle yoga next week. 
Have a good Wednesday Girls!


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Girls

Hope you are all keeping well today?

Janeup - good for you booking a nice treat like that.  I hope the weather stays nice!!  When we were there in May, we had torrential rainfall.  Spent most of the tme in the apartment, but it was lovely there in November, about 18 or 19 degrees.

Hope you have a lovely anniversary whatever you do!

Feeling a bit tired myself this week, oh the joys of being back at work!!!

Take care

PurpleChick


----------



## carok

Purplechick,  thanks for the explanation,  what's the betting AF will be early this month .  I think I can change my dad's flights, worst case scenario,  need to come up with some excuse as to why though !  If AF arrives after the 15th than it will work out okay.  You must be getting all excited about your trip, won't be long now.  

Femail,  Good luck for the scan tomorrow, how exciting ! Can't wait to hear if you have one or two snuggled in there

Janeup,  what a lovely anniversary trip.  DH and I stayed a few times at the beach,  in the Sidi Saler, would NOT recommend it ... it's supposed to be 5 star, but it's old and generally run down, the food was below average  But there are some great little villages close by with wonderful restaurants.  LOL re the African dance session,  wish I could even contemplate having the energy for something like that, glad to know, at least,  that you have some after effects hehe !

Still trying to find an acupuncturist, but on a positive note I just discovered (by lucky chance) that my insurance covers acupuncture,  finally something that isn't going to cost me an arm and a leg and it will just be my luck to not find one who treats IVF patients.


----------



## janeup

Hi girls. Hope you are all enjoying this beautiful weather - well, it's lovely in London today!  I wanted to ask you all a quick question as I am completely new to all this. I expect it will all become perfectly clear when I go to IVI Val next Friday but I just wanted to understand a little bit more.  Does a cycle start i.e. do I take decap and prog once a donor has been found?  It probably sounds so obvious but I still have so many questions about when I will be starting all these different drugs.  As you know we have our initial appointment next Friday morning and then we will be closely monitored by my London doctor.  How long do you roughly think I could be waiting for a donor?  Do you get any information on them and what sort of match do they normally give?  I imagine all these questions will be answered this time next week but any bit of info helps.  I am excited but i know I have a long journey ahead of me with cancelled cycles, possible bfns and more...but I will try to remain optimistic!
Off to a barbeque tomorrow - well a naming/christening ceremony for my DH's godson. There will be lots of pregnant friends there and i will expect the usual question "are you and m still trying?" which always annoys me but to which I have to reply.."well, we are sort of". As if we ever stopped trying! 
Hope you all have a lovely weekend - Purple chick, I was so moved by your note on things you wish you had known thread.  It made me very tearful today.  I had dinner with a pregnant friend last night who has been going through terrible morning sickness and said to me she has had the worst 6 weeks of her life.  I don't think she can ever know what the worst weeks of one's life are after being in this "infertility" lark.  It's agony.  She did email me today with an apology for being so flippant, knowing full well how lucky she is! 
Carolk - i go to an excellent acupuncturist in Neal's Yard London.  She hasn't got me pregnant but she certainly made me more relaxed and happier in my outlook (she also got my fsh levels to around 4.6 and ovulate regularly but that's irrelevant now as I am not going to use my own eggs in IVF).  I am thinking of having counselling for this treatment though as I still look upon myself as a failure when I AF turns up or a friend gets pregnant.  
Femail - hope the scan went okay! Let us know everything. 
Jane


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Janeup

I can feel the excitement building now in your post re your trip to Valencia!!! 

Yes, it is a lovely day here in dublin too!

Off out for drinks with work crowd this evening, hope I don't get too drunk!!!

For me the cycle started with taking the pill (a bit mad really, considering what we are trying to do), but it is used to down -reg.

After 28 days I was told to stop the pill and decap.  I think this is when your donor is found.  AF will arrive shortly after and then your start progy or patches.  They tell you that you will take progy for 30 - 50 days before they contact you again re embryo's.  In the meantime, your local clinic will do weekly scans and bloods for you.

I did not get my call to go over till 40 days into progy.  The waiting is very hard and you should try and prepare yourself for going all the way to 50 days.    I saw them in November and didn't return till May, but they forgot to tell to to take the pill which I started in February.  Also they advised me to have hysteroscopy first.

I got absolutely no info on donor, yet.  They tell me when I get pregnant they will give me basic info like blood group and age.  

don't forget to bring your passports with you to clinic, we did first time and had to return next day.  Its just to ID your file etc.  I think you need to get moving fast to get your donor or you will end up leaving it till after christmas as the donor's slow up around the holidays!!

Sorry to have made you cry.  I have thought about not posting that, but then I also thought it was a good place to get some of my frustrations out.  Its just an honest account of what I sometimes think about.

Anyway best of luck next, I look forward to hearing all about your trip and your impressions of the clinic and staff!!


Carok - yes am getting a little excited.  Swear to god I'm going to learn spanish someday  

Femail - how'd it all go?

Have a great weekend ladies...

take care

PurpleChick


----------



## carok

Success ment'd.

Hi ladies,  we had a wonderful weekend here too,  the weather was glorious !    

Femail,  hope you can check in and let us know how the scan went.

Jane, I have had two different protocols with Val,   my first cycles,  I didn't take the pill at all, I just decap'd, had a scan when AF arrived and then started with Progy.  My last cycle which was supposed to be synchronised with a donor,  I was asked to take the pill for up to 3 months,  in the end I only took the pill for about 1 week when Val asked me to stop, I got AF and then started progynova,  so no decap.   As Purplechick says, it can be a 'long' wait for a donor, and donors become less available as it gets to holiday times,  so try to get started as soon as you can. A few of us had cancelled cycles last December as a result of lack of donors.     Regarding the donor info, they won't give you any info up front.   First time around when my pregnancy was confirmed, I was given age, blood type, height, hair color, hair texture, eye color, weight.  Now I understand they only give age and blood type when you get pregnant. 

You are on the way now Jane, it's so exciting  !and your every waking moment will be totally absorbed with arrival of AF,  lining thickness, scans, countdown of days on progy days, LOL.

Purplechick,  do you live in Dublin ?  are you Irish ?  I am Irish, living abroad now. I used to go to Prof Harrisson at one time.  I also read your post on the other thread and it broke my heart, I can't imagine the pain you deal with of losing little Holly and coming home from the hospital without your desperately wanted and awaited little girl,   everything else pales into insignificance against such a loss.  I so wish this is your turn,  another baby will never ease the pain of Holly's loss, but it would be a soothing balm on your wounds. You have faced the worst things any woman can imagine,  infertility, miscarriages and losing your precious child so feel free to vent here anytime you need,    you sound like such an incredible person with a great attitude.   

Hugs to everyone.


----------



## Kitty31

I'm new to this particular board, I've crossed over from the POF board. 

After much investigation, we made the decision that we would like to go with IVI Valencia for DE, but I'm not so sure now. Don't want to sound negative just looking for some honest feedback.  

Just wondering, in general, is everyone happy with IVIV?  Given the chance, would you change to another clinic? Have there been many success stories with IVIV on FF?  

Also, what preparation meds/scan is required before going to for transfer and how often?  

Purplechick - Did you get your scans done in Clane?  I’m having a nightmare trying to find a clinic willing to do them for me.

Any advice would be really appreciated. 

Kittyx


----------



## carok

Hi Kitty,  welcome to our thread,  hope I can help you somewhat.

Generally I am happy with Val.

preparation meds : sometimes the pill to start off with and then decap, 1st scan on day 1-3 of cycle,  if all is okay then commence progynova (estradiol), u/s scan around day 10 of cycle to determine lining build up and then weekly or fortnightly until you are allocated a donor.  somewhere between 30 and 45 day of being on progy. They will then call you when a donor is allocated to you, they will tell you ER is happening and likely to be a transfer 3 days later but not to book any flights until they call you following day with fert results.  Then all hell breaks loose trying to arrange flights and hotels.

Here are my personal pro's and cons.

Pro's
Val is easy to get to
Costs are not too expensive
Availability of donors
It's one of the top 3 clinics in Europe for regular IVF (not donor)
Their main 'business' is not solely foreign donor cycles 
English speaking staff 
Strong Gynae department
They don't donor share.

Cons
Often difficult to reach them by phone.
It is very big and impersonal (compared to what I was used to,  but no worse than some of the large clinics)
They don't match you up front with a donor, they use a donor pool.
If you need a blue eye donor the wait is very long (as in most Spanish clinics)
Donors get scarce around Christmas time and during the summer holidays
Month of August, they work reduced hours and lab closed for 2 weeks  in Sept.
No Dr. follow-up,  but you can speak to a Dr if needed (hint,  get the name of a Dr. and always try to speak to him/her if you have any questions).
English email instructions can be confusing.
Donor matching is totally out of your hands (as in all Spanish clinics)
Little or no donor information as per Spanish law.

We have had success at Val and are trying again for another child.  Several of the ladies here have had success at Val.

Here is my IVF journey with Val.
1st round
3 cancelled cycles (breakthrough bleeding while waiting for a donor)
1 fresh cycle BFN (matched within 15 day of being on Progy)
1 FET cycle BFP
2nd round 
1 cancelled cycle (breakthrough bleeding) 
1 fresh cycle BFN (matched 28 days of being on Progy)
awaiting FET with remaining embies.

Would I change to another clinic ? Am toying with the idea of considering the  Eastern European clinics if this FET is negative, they are a lot less expensive and in some clinics you can choose your donor,  however I do feel Valencia is one of the best facilities for IVF and Donor options in Europe,  so it would be a very difficult decision for me to change.

Sorry, can't help you with the scan's,  hope you can find someone who will do your monitoring ?

Feel free if you have any more questions.


----------



## janeup

Hi Kitty - welcome to our thread.  So far my experience of Val has been marvellous.  I am going there on Friday for our first appointment and will fully update you next week.  I am being monitored by a London consultant who couldn't recommend them more.  They are even picking us up from the Hotel on Friday morning and seem so friendly in their emails.  
Carok and Purplechick - thank you so much for your really helpful information.  Only a few days to go now.  DH and I are really excited as the weather looks wonderul for the weekend.  
It's our 2nd anniversary today and DH is making me a nice spag bog so better get downstairs and help..
Hope everyone is enjoying the September sunshine. 
Jane


----------



## schmoo73

i now i am not with Val, but me and DH have our first consultation appointment with IVI almeria on the 26th of this month, and looking forward to it, feeling very positive that this is the right decision, just hope that I am going to the right place as there is no feedback about this clinic, but hopefully will have the same good results as the rest of IVI.

Good luck Janeup with your first appointment, look forward to hearing how it goes.  I haven't got anywhere to be monitored will have to sort that out if need be.


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Girls

Hope your all keeping well!!

Welcome to Schmoo73 - hope you have a very successful journey with us!!

Welcome also to KittyX - good to see so many of you posting!

I have so far been very happy with the tx at IVIV.  The place is fantastic and they look after you very well when you are there.  You will need to arrange a clinic for monitoring you though.  I use Merrion Fertility Clinic, connected to Holles St.  One of the Dr's there worked in england and has sent many women to IVI with a lot of success over the years.  It cost €600 to monitor a cycle.  Why don't you phone them and see if they will do it for you or is that out of the way?

I usually contact IVIV by email and they reply within a few hours.  I have no plans to change them for another clinic and am happy with the service so far.

Michelle was successful with IVIV and just today I see HEM has had success with a FET at IVI Barcelona.  I know they are not the only ones, but I can't think of all the names.  Hopefully soon you will have myself and Carok to add to add to the successful list          

Carok - yes I am Irish and living in Dublin, most of my life.  Did live in London for about a year many moons ago.  Prof Harrison used to run the clinic in the Rotunda, but I attend the other major hospital in Dublin - Holles St.  Thank you for your kind words.  

I see you mentioned success in your recent post, I hadn't known you were successful with IVIV before.  Was that a few years ago?

Janeup - best of luck with your upcoming appt!!  

I had my follow up with my own clinic today.  Nothing much to tell, no answers as usual.  Dr reckons my other fallopian tube is probably damaged to chances of natural pg are probably nil.  Since it took so long for it to happen in the first place I wasn't relying on it, but it still feels like another door being closed on us.  

I got my bloods updated and sent IVIV an email to inform them I'm coming back for my little frosties!

Off on hols on thursday morning, so need to shop and start packing!

Take care girls

PurpleChick


----------



## carok

Purplechick, sorry to hear the Dr. now believes both tubes are blocked,  I know what you mean about having that door shut.  No matter what the diagnois there is always that lingering hope it could still happen naturally.    I had my bloods done last Friday too,  I have this awful itch all over my body, no rash, just a really annoying itch, so the Dr. decided to do bloods and I asked him to do the ones I need for Val.  I was pretty embarrassed asking him to do HIV, Syphillis, etc, it was my first visit to him and he is not a very 'with it' Dr.  I tried to explain to him I need the bloods for an FET transfer, but it all went over his head.  I really should have waited for my appt with the gynae.  Anyway it's done now !  AF has not arrived yet, so the timing is looking good,  hopefully will arrive this weekend.  Purplechick, yes,  I had success at Val 4 years ago.  After 6 IVF's and about 13 FET's with my own 'perfect' embies all BFN,  I moved to DE and after a few false starts with the DE thing,  I finally got that elusive BFP and I have a wonderful DD.  My introduction post got lost somewhere when the board went down and all my sorry IVF history was on that.  We couldn't get the same donor again,  that would have been precious, but not even remotely important !

Hope you have a great trip to Lanzarote,  you must be so looking forward to it now and you so deserve the break.    We will miss you for the next week when you are gone. Your return from vacation is going to be our joint countdown .... yippee !!  

Femail,  where are you ?  I hope everything is okay and all went well with your scan, getting a bit worried that you haven't posted for a while now.

Jane, not long now,  you will have a wonderful weekend and what a special way to celebrate your wedding anniversary.

Kitty,  hope our posts help you come to a decision  about your clinic choice,  keep us posted.

Schmoo, you must be excited about your appointment too.  It seems IVI have lots of satellite clinics now,  they really have an amazing experience in this IVF stuff,  so I would imagine that you will get all the benefits of the research, info, techniques and experience of their main cliinic but with the added advantage of a smaller more intimate clinic.  Last time I was at Val I was asking about a particular Dr. who I had regular contact with previously and I was told that a lot of the Dr.'s who trained at VAL have moved on to their other clinics,  so I think you will be getting really experienced Dr'.s and more importantly top class Embryologists.


----------



## janeup

Just a really quick message as work is manic today.  
Purplechick - have a really lovely time on holiday. I am so sorry to hear about what your dr said.  Carok is so right about having that last bit of lingering hope...but if there is one tiny shining star to give us hope, we all have egg donation which is a truly wonderful thing. I hope you spoil yourself over the next week or so on holiday.  I bet its hot! I see the weather in Val is 29/30 degrees and sunny.  
Schmoo and Kitty - welcome to our board! You will get plenty of help and encouragement here. 
Carok - I had my bloods done via my consultant over the last few weeks. It's all a bit daunting, the amount of blood and tests I have had to do.  
One question before I go - did you buy your drugs in Spain ie. decap and prog or did you get them at a chemist in the UK/Ireland?  we are trying to cut costs as much as possible and I hear that Spanish drugs are far cheaper.
I will contact you all on my return next Monday with a full update on how it all went.


----------



## carok

Jane,  buy the drugs in Spain if you can, get a prescription for the Dr. while you are there. otherwise you can order the meds  from the Italian online pharmacy, (with an email prescrption from Val)  they are so efficient and post you the meds same day.  I have heard that some GP's will prescribe on the NHS, so maybe call your GP and ask if he will do it for you.  Good luck, I am so excited for you !  Have a great weekend, can't wait to hear your update.


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Girls

Janeup - hope it all goes well for you.  I have purchased meds both in spain and at home.  I just asked Dr here to re-write prescription.  the good part about buying them at home is that the instructions are in english!!!

Carok - I never saw your introduction post, so I didn't know you had previouly been successful with DE.  May I say a belated Congrats to you.  Its great to hear of it working out in the end.  You have been thru a lot of tx's.  

Femail - hope your ok, like carok says...

Well I'm out of here at 4pm today and will try to check in sometime over the following week.  

Take care girls

PurpleChick


----------



## schmoo73

Purplechick, have a lovely relaxing holiday!

Carok, yes I am very excited and also nervous too, have the lerking doubts from previous tx's popping into my mind...! but have to have PMA.  Good to hear that they have good Dr's & embryologists at IVI. Thanks for the encouragement, you have definitely been through it with tx!


Janeup, can't wait for update, and good luck!

Schmoo


----------



## carok

Jane,  so looking forward to your update, I am sure it all went great.  I hope you had a lovely romantic anniversary weekend.

Schmoo,  not long now for your appointment.

Nothing new here,  no AF yet.

Am sure Purplechick is having fun in the sun !!

Femail,  where are you


----------



## Femail

Hi ladies,
Apologies for not being online for sometime.
Unfortunately  I was diagnosed with an ectopic pregnancy and after 5 days in hospital had the left fallopian tube removed last Monday. Feeling absolutely gutted.
Still sore and hopefully having stitches removed tomorrow.
Doc has signed me off work for 4 weeks, which I am not sure will help. Just spending the days thinking about what has happened.
On a good note, (if there is one) this has made me more determined than ever to get back on that road to recovery so I can get those 7 frosties on board.
Life just does not seem fair at the moment !

Hope the treatment is going well for you all and dont let my experience put you off.Its just one of those things.
Take care
Femail


----------



## schmoo73

Femail, I am so sorry to hear your news, gutted for you both, just wanted to send you a hug . Take it easy hun.

Carok - yes looking forward to my appointment, but also nervous too, will let you all know how it goes...!

Schmoo
x


----------



## janeup

Femail - I am so sorry to hear your news. That is really sad. I have been thinking about you a lot lately and wondering how things were going.  Big big hug across cyberspace and I wish you a very speedy recovery to get those embies on board!  XXXX
Well, Ladies, we had our first appointment at Val on Friday morning and it went really well!  They are so lovely there. So helpful and encouraging. I also love the way it’s a busy and active clinic.  I also got the feeling that "infertility" is not such a hidden  word as it is in this country.  They seem much more open about it. My consultant also feels that the southern European approach to egg donation is so much healthier than in northern Europe.  
We were picked up from hotel at around 8am (our hotel was fabulous and right on the beach) and the only complaint I had was that we had to hang around various waiting rooms for what seemed like forever.  I must have read about a thousand Spanish Heat-style magazines.  DH went to a private room to give a sample and er..to put it crudely, his only complaint was that the magazines provided only showed pictures of Billie Piper and Kate Winslet in their underwear!  Anyway, we were eventually whisked up to meet our doctor who explained the whole procedure very clearly and said as there was a 3/4 month waiting list I wouldn't get  started on the decap and prog etc until December-January. In a way I am quite pleased about this as the run up to Christmas is horrendous in my job and I was getting worried about how I would take time off.  The doctor (not Dr Bosch but a young, dark haired man) was very encouraging though and took a scan (apparently I am still ovulating and no cysts) and did a trial tx with a catheter which he said went smoothly.  My DH found it more painful than I did.  
We thought Valencia was beautiful and spent a lot of time in the Barrio del Carmen, exploring the little streets and sitting in bars just taking in the general ambiance. DH drank loads of that Tiger Nut drink (horcheta?) which is supposed to be very good for men! Bit like oysters we were told.  Ha ha. 
Anyway it was like a second honeymoon for us and we had the most perfect time, feeling very sad when we had to come back to grotty London yesterday.  
Purplechick – I am very jealous that you are still sunning yourself in The Canaries.  
Hope all is well with you Schmoo - you must be getting excited now! If your clinic is anything like Val, you will be very impressed.  I feel so happy and relaxed now and my DH and I have come away feeling "what will be will be".  Carok - thank you for all your encouraging posts.  I have a spanish prescription but will look into buying on the net via Italy.  We have plenty of time to start looking for the cheapest option. Did you find an acupuncturist?


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Girls

Just thought I´d check in quickly from Lanzarote.  Not too sunny these days, but still enjoying ourselves!!

Femail am just so gutted for you.  Life is just so unfair, you would think that after all we go thru to get here, we should be immune to this type of loss.  At least they diagnosed it quickly and it was dealt with, its the only consolation in this sad situation.  Take plenty of time from work you will need it as this may hit you later.  I went thru the same thing only 12 weeks ago and lost my right tube, so if you ever need to talk, I´m right here for you!!  Once again, I´m so sorry it has ended this way for you.

Hi to everyone else.  Janeup, glad to hear you were impressed with the clinic.  Did you meet Dr Budak, he is quite young and I really like him.

anyway, better go now, newphew wants to use the internet.

Take care ladies

PurpleChick


----------



## carok

Oh no, Femail, I am gutted for you ! I can't believe it.  I was worried something was wrong when you didn't check in.  Like Purplechick says it just so unfair to get this far and then have that to happen.  Big hugs to you and I hope you have a really quick recovery!  Rest up and take care of yourself.

Jane,  so glad you had a great visit to Valencia and were impressed with the clinic.  I think the timeframe they have given you is perfect because you avoid the possibility of staying too long on Progy coming up to Christmas.  I love your DH's complaint of the quality of the mags in THE room !!  

Purplechick,  shame the weather isn't cooperating, but I am sure it is still warm.  Did you manage to have a swim in the sea ?

Schmoo,  you're the next one now ...

My news is a big bummer,  no AF yet, but I have to cancel my FET,  I had some bloodwork done last week (I think I already mentioned it) and results came back such that I have to have further investigations, yuck !  I am so bummed  but hopefully all the tests will come back normal and I can start planning the FET really quickly again.  

Take care everyone.


----------



## schmoo73

yes I am getting v excited, fly out on friday morning from Gatwick, have plenty of books to take my mind off the appt, as I will be counting down the days until i go!!!

Sorry to hear Carok that you have had to cancel your FET, hope you get the b/work sorted quickly

Schmoo


----------



## janeup

Good luck Schmoo!  I hope it goes well.  This time tomorrow...you will be flying high over the clouds. 
Carok - really sorry to hear about your cancellation.  I am sure things will be okay.  Has AF arrived yet? 
Purplechick - yes I saw Dr Budak who was really lovely.  Hope the weather is picking up a bit over there.
Femail - is everything okay?  Thinking of you lots and hope you are recovering and taking good care of yourself.  
I'm having a nice time at work as boss is away for three weeks and can take things at my own speed.  Wish I was outside in this lovely weather. What good is an Indian summer if you are stuck behind an office desk?


----------



## schmoo73

thanks janeup, will let you all know how it went when I get back from Spain.  Hope you all have a good week!


----------



## carok

Schmoo,  just popping in to wish you all the best for your trip and the appointment !  I can't wait to hear all about it and your impressions !

Jane, glad you get the opportunity to take it easy with the boss away,  shame you didn't get to enjoy the weather though,  looks like it will be buttoning down the hatches for the weekend with the storms forecast !

Purplechick,  hope you had a great vacation and are enjoying your last two days.  

Femail,  hope you are doing okay, I am sure it is a real emotional rollercoaster for you.  How are you feeling physically ? 

I think I am looking at doing my FET in December now.  I can't believe it, the months just pass waiting and waiting and then another year is gone, ugh !


----------



## janeup

Hi all - I have a quick question. I cannot understand what/how we pay for the donor's drugs. Do we give IVI the money for the drugs when we go for TX (1000 euros) or do we look for them ourselves (ie. Italian pharmacy) and give them to the clinic?  The forms on this are all bit unclear. I do not know what to do! 
I have a prescription for myself and intend to shop around a bit - I hear the Italian pharmacy is very cheap.  Also, is Jasmin something you can get on the NHS as its just a simple contraceptive pill?  I might ask my doctor to see if any can be got via his surgery but not optimistic as they don't pay for IVF drugs anymore (the meanies stopped doing this in May this year). 
Hope everyone is okay.


----------



## carok

Hi Jane, I have never had to deal with the donors meds, usually that is included in your full cycle cost. I know in Ireland there is a drug refund scheme, so Irish residents can buy the drugs locally and have most of the cost refunded by the government, so I have heard of the Irish folk buying the donor's drugs and the Spanish clinics would reduce the cost of the cycle by the cost of the Donor's medication. I don't know how you would get the drugs out to Spain though ! But if you don't have the opportunity to purchase the drugs much cheaper yourself, than I would say it is better to not to deal with the hassle of it, just pay the full IVI fee.

_*post modified by admin*_


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Girls

Hope you are all keeping well!

I returned from hols last thursday evening.  Had a nice time despite 24 hr delay in getting out there, but its all behind me now.  

Janeup - I just paid IVI the total amount.  You get a receipt for all yours costs and the following year send it to the tax office who will reimburse you the appropriate amount.

Schmoo - best of luck with your appt, hope all goes smoothly for you.

Carok - I'm so upset your not doing this FET with me.  I was so looking forward to having my cycle buddy.  I hope everything works out with the bloods and you get to do that FET sooner rather than later.


Femail - how are you doing?  

I'm awaiting the arrival of AF so I can get started on progy again.  Hopefully I will be getting out there soon to collect my little   .  DH and I cannot wait to go again.

Looking forward to catching up with you all!

Take care

PurpleChick


----------



## janeup

Hi everyone
thanks Purplechick for this but sorry for sounding stupid - which tax office do you mean?  I wasn't aware of any reimbursement by tax offices.  Let me know please!  I am glad you had a good holiday.  Back to autumnal weather now.  Still, here's hoping for a winter of successful tx's at IVI Val and Almeria! 
Femail - is everything okay? I really hope you are okay. 
Carok - thank you for your kind words of advice etc etc!  
Schmoo - hope all is well.  I expect you are enjoying the Spanish sunshine now. 
Have a good week everyone
Candy


----------



## PurpleChick

Janeup

Whoops!!  I made a mistake, thats what I can do in Ireland.  With the earlier mention of Ireland, I thought you were trying to buy drugs from there.

Sorry about that, not sure what you are entitled to in the UK.

Purplechick


----------



## janeup

Sadly, I don't think we are entitled to any tax breaks in the UK but I might check.  What would it come under?


----------



## Femail

Top of the morning to you !
Janeup - Glad to hear your appt went well and you enjoyed Valencia.
Schmoo - Good luck with your appt today
Carok - Sorry to hear you had to cancel your FET
Purplechick - Thanks for the offer for a chat.Hope you had a relaxing holiday. Just waiting for that AF to arrive and you can get back onto the progy.

I must be very fortunate as I was able to get both Progynova and Cyclogest from my doctor. I was getting close to running out so went to see him. He advised that as we had not had any IVF treatment on the NHS before they would fund the drugs. I have enough progynova for a least another cycle and he has put the cyclogest on repeat prescription. Both these drugs are used for HRT treatment so there should be no reason why they could not put them on prescription. I would ask and after all they can only say no.
Me - Physically getting better every day. I get tired really quickly (may be down to being anaemic) and now realise why they sign you off work for 4 weeks. We have gone from being on such a high to sinking so low. But hey that's hormones for you. 
Plucked up the courage to contact IVIV and they advised I could start the treatment when my next AF arrives in October. Really not sure what to do. Part of me feels I want to start straight away and the other thinks maybe I should wait until Jan. May just see how I feel closer to the time.
Went away for the weekend and stayed with friends in Newcastle. They have a 12 week old baby girl and wasn't sure how I would feel. However in true Jordie style before I knew it, I was holding her. She is beautiful and it did me the world of good. That little girl will never know how much she has helped.
Apologies if I have missed anyone off, my memory is terrible at the moment. 
Take Care
Femail


----------



## carok

Purplechick, Janeup, Schmoo, Femail.  I pm'd all of you.  Let me know if you didn't receive it.


----------



## PurpleChick

Carok - have received your message and PM'd you right back!!  

Femail - glad to hear you are thinking of moving forward even if its not for a while yet.  you will know when the time is right.  I ended up taking 7 weeks off work.  Everytime I tried to go back got a dose of something, like larynigitis etc.  I guess your body knows when it needs rest.  

Still awaiting AF, spotting for 3 days now, so I know its not too far away.

How is everyone else?

PurpleChick


----------



## janeup

Hi all. Hope your week is going okay. 
Carok - let us know how you are getting on!  Have also PM'd you. Very excited for you. 
Femail - good to hear you sounding so positive.  Take it easy on yourself though and give yourself time to recover.  
Purplechick - when noone's looking in the office, i will do a little AF dance for you.  
I am very well and have booked an appointment to see my lovely GP next week who might be able to give me some of the drugs on the NHS.  She is very sympathetic to my treatment and is a great asset to have in this world of misunderstanding.  
Schmoo - you must be having your appoinmtment round about now. Hope it went well. 
Started Spanish courses last week. Can say "what is your name" and "how are you". Hopefully by Christmas I will be able to say "can I have a taxi to take me to IVI Valancia!"  Also My DH, DD, and DH family are off to Granada at Christmas. We have rented a lovely cottage in the hills and am really excited. It'll be cold but cosy.  My DD is 20 today!  Amazing. Can't think where all those years went. 
Take care all of you!


----------



## carok

Ladies,  just quickly popping in to say Hi,  we have visitors at the moment so it really eats into my computer time    Thank you so much for your PM's I will get back as soon as I can get a spare minute.

My app last Tuesday evening was very reassuring,  still need to follow up but we think it is less worrisome than originally thought. I go back to the OB on Monday afternoon for a follow-up scan,  that will be the one to tell us if this is a go or not.


----------



## Femail

Well it's the weekend !
Carok - Haven't logged on for a few days so only just read your PM. I have replied and good luck for Monday. Fingers crossed 
Purplechick - looks like your on your way..
Schmoo -How did the appt go ?
Janeup - I hope your GP is as understanding as mine.
Me - catching up on daytime chat shows and Su Duko !

Have a great weekend.
Femail


----------



## schmoo73

hi all, just got back from Spain this pm.  Just a quick update - Well the appt went well, apart from the language barrier, luckily I have a bit of spanish knowledge so managed to get through it well.  the very nice dr, Dr Javier Domingo (from Val, just filling in for the time being cause the person he was covering, wife has just had a baby...!) spoke good english so that was easier.  I found the staff at Almeria v nice and polite, I had a u/sound scan to check ovaries and lining as I haven't had AF for 6 months (pcos) so he has prescribed progesterone to start AF and then I start Progynova once I have had an u/s to see if ovaries have not produced any folicles or cysts (had to have an injection to stop ovaries working - not that they do normally   ).  This was the shocker he told me that the normal wait for DE is 30 / 40 days!!!  , i was expecting at least a couple of months if not until the begining of next year....!

They gave me 2 prescriptions, one for me and one for the donor - christ that was expensive, the whole thing came to over 1200 euros, my poor husband nearly fainted in the chemist!, i bought extra progy as he said that if we got pg then I would have to stay on the progy up until the 12th week, luckily my in-laws are going to spain in october so I could get them to get me some more if needed.

Will keep you all up to date with any more news!

Carok - got ur pm, will send you a pm once I have unpacked - what c**p weather I have come home to!

Thanks to all your good wishes.

xx


----------



## Roz1

Hi everyone

Haven't really posted on here since our failed cycle in the summer (althouygh I do periodically check in to see how everyone's doing) but it's good to see so many IVI ladies on here now.  I hope we all get the results we've been waiting for in the next few months  .

Well the news from me is that we're still on the waiting list to start tx again at Val - seem to spend all my life waiting for something!  We were not lucky enough to get frosties in June so it'll be another fresh cycle for us with all that that entails.  As Carok says, can't believe where the time goes - it's nearly a year since we started the first cancelled cycle and can't quite believe that I'm yet another year older and still no further along this tricky road.  Still at least I've still got my looks at the moment!!!

Will try to be a better poster over the next few months.

Anyway love to all of you    




Roz


----------



## schmoo73

Kitty - they have put me on 200mg of progesterone tabs twice a day for 7 days so hopefully AF will be on her way soon after - will let you know!


----------



## Kitty31

Thanks Schmoo73, keep me updated.


For the IVI Valencia girls..... a few questions.

Can you recommend any hotels?

How far is the airport from Valencia Town?

Do you make your own way from the hotel for the consultation appointment and the treatment or is this organized for you?

Thanks girls, I'll probably be bombarding you all with questions over the next few weeks.

Kitty  xxx


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi IVI Ladies!!

Hope you are all well this morning! 

Carok - hope your feeling well and your visitors are not wearing you out too much.  Best of luck with appt today!!

Schmoo73 - delighted to hear the appt went well and you are happy with things.  Looks like you will be on your way back before you know it 

Roz1 - good to see you posting again, please stay in touch  .  I too started out with IVIV almost a year ago now and thought I would be on my way a long time now, it just doesn't work out that way for some us, we have to go the long way it seems.  Here's hoping next year is our year!!

Femail - good to see you taking it easy, look after yourself.  Any thoughts on when tx will be resumed?

Janeup- thanks for the AF dance, it seems to have done the trick.  Had to laugh at the thoghts of you dancing around PC   Well done with the spanish.  Myself and DH have absolutely none and keep meaning to do something about it.

Kitty31 - welcome to the gang, may your time here be successful and hope you get all the answers you are looking for.

I usually stay in the IVIV apartments, but am going to try Eurostars this time on the girls recommendations.  the apartments are in walking distance of the clinic and we always make our own way there.  Airport is only 10 mins taxi from clinic.

Perhaps, some one can tell me how close Eurostars is to clinic??

I'm currently day 3 of my cycle.  had 1st scan yesterday and am starting progy today.  Not another scan till next monday and hope to reach 7mm by then so I can arrange date for my third visit to Valencia.  So thats me off the starting block again for another round of madness, waiting and general hair-pulling!!

Take care all

PurpleChick


----------



## Femail

Carok - Good luck for today !
Purplechick - Eurostar hotel is no more than a 10 min taxi ride to the clinic. When we stayed at this hotel we walked to the clinic which took approx 20mins or so. The hotel is fine although a little way out from the centre and beach. We just got a day ticket for the metro and used that to get around. The views are great from the hotel.Let us know when you get your all important date.
I'm still in 2 minds whether to go for another cycle this month or wait. We have a really hectic October what with weddings, birthdays and christenings so may wait until the new year. However everytime I log onto the this website it gives me that urge to go for another cycle now. 
Take care
Femail


----------



## Roz1

Good evening all

Wow, purplechick - good luck with this new cycle.  Hope this is the one.

Femail - sorry to hear how everything turned out but pleased that you are thinking about when you will go again.  Will await news.

Kitty - Nice to hear from you and good luck with youir first appointment.  We are currently on Val's waiting list and have been since June - seem to always be waiting for something!  Hope you have better luck.  We stayed at Eurostars (OK and not too far from clinic/airport - 10 mins from either) and have also stayed at the Expo (wouldn't recommend it) and the Las Arenas down by the sea (very nice 5*but quite pricey and a long way from the clinic and airport).  Wherever we've stayed we've always gone by taxi, which are plentiful.  This will be our 2nd try although have actually started 2 other treatment cycles in the last year - one abandoned at Christmas by IVI and one abandoned by me at Easter because I caught chicken pox!  I think the catheter test is where they see if they can easily insert the catheter that they will transfer the embies with into the cervix.  It only takes a minute and is quite painless I found.  They also did a transvaginal scan at the same time for me to check the womb & ovary appearance.

CaroK - Hope your appt went well - whatever it is!

Schmoo73 - Pleased that you were happy with your appt and waiting times certainly seem to be less there.

Janeup - Hope is all well with your Spanish lessons.  We tried to learn a couple of years ago but gave up in the end as DH never had time to do his homework and I lost the will to carry on.  Wish I had an apptitude for languages, particularly in view of the road we're no on.  Think it would be so good to be in the Op Theatre for transfer with dr and nurses assuming you can't understand anything when in fact you know every word they're saying!  We never found the language issue a barrier but would still be v good to be able to speak Spanish.

I'm off for a well earned rest now as picked my Dad up from Airport yesterday and didn't get to bed till 1 am and have had a full day at work.

Love



Roz1


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Ladies

Hi Roz1 - hope you are well rested now.  Are your visitors staying with you?

Femail - thanks for the info on Eurostars, think I'll definitely try there this time.  Its so hard to decide when is the right time to resume tx.  I wish I could give you an answer.  i took 3 cycles off myself and felt I just couldn't wait any longer.  Once you go back to work you don't have time for dealing with any outstanding grief issues and you may feel you need more time then.  However, I can fully understand the need to get right back there.  Best of luck with making your decision. 

carok - thinking of you, hope all is well!

I'm 3 days into progy now and feeling very tired and bloated.  Maybe thats just me or I'm probably getting myself stressed out already.  So to help I've booked myself a relaxing facial for this evening and a massage at the weekend.  Lots of treats on the way to FET.  Also minding my 2 nephews on friday night, so that should take my mind off things for bit.

Luv

PurpleChick


----------



## schmoo73

Purplechick - good luck with the progy - I am waiting for AF to arrive so that I can have a scan and hopefully start my progy too.  On the first scan, what do they need to know? do they need to know lining thickness, if any folicles growing or cysts?


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Schmoo73

For your first scan IVI will want to know that you have no cysts and no follicles larger than 10mm.  If all is clear they will give you the go ahead to start progy.

You may need to get some bloods done for later scans, some clinics don't monitor E2 levels but IVIV did with my first cycle.  They are not monitoring E2 though for my FET, so that makes it a bit easier.

Good luck with AF arriving soon so you can get going!

PurpleChick


----------



## janeup

Hi all. Hope all is okay with you this week.
Purplechick - great that my little dance worked for you (now Schmoo's turn!). sorry to hear about the tiredness and bloatness. I think its an excellent idea to spoil yourself though. Schmoo - its so great that you are starting this quickly! 
Kitty - we stayed in the lovely but pricey Hotel Neptuno. It was our wedding anniversary so we splashed out a bit.  The hotel was right on the beach and we asked for a sea view.  The best thing were the breakfasts which were included.  We stuffed ourselves with every imagionable bit of grub which certainly set us up for the day.  IVI offered us one free taxi ride which we chose to take from the hotel and then after our appointment we took a cab to the old town (the market) which cost around 7 euros.  I loved Valencia - really beautiful city.  Next time we go we might see if we can rent this apartment I saw on Owners direct website. It's quite reasonable and in the city.  I also recommend the Horcheta drink which apparently acts as an amazing tonic for men... It's made with Tiger Nut and tastes delicious. It's also non alcoholic. The Paella is great too. Must be lunch time or near enough as I all I can think about today is food! 
Carok - hope all is well. Please please let us know how things are going! 
Roz1 - good to hear your news - hope you got your rest.  I am new to this waiting game but learning fast!  the spanish is going well.  I am developing my spanish lisp this week! 
Femail - really pleased to hear you sounding so positive. If you do wait till after xmas we might be cycle buddies.  
We have had a bit of a bad week with general house and car things going wrong but I am ever the optimist.  I suppose its just the cost which infuriates me, on top of everything.  Also I am only too aware that my DH finds this whole journey quite hard and I think he doesn't want to worry me with his sadness.  At present it seems that all his best mates are either expecting, trying for number 2, or new dads.  He feels a bit excluded and although would never ever say, really wants to be a dad.  We are lucky in that we have a very strong relationship but its so hard sometimes.  sorry for the ramble.


----------



## carok

A quick update, the scan was a bust, no H/B, waiting to miscarry my little miracle.  Absolutely gutted,  hard to believe that the three recent pregnancies achieved between us all had heartbreaking endings.  I hope that's it now and it's only GOOD news for everyone from here on.

Roz,  so nice to see you back,  I wondered often how you were doing !

Will come back later with personals.


----------



## schmoo73

oh carok I am so sorry to hear your news, feel really gutted for you and DH  

 sending you a big hug!

xx


----------



## janeup

Carok - really really sorry (sent you a little PM).  Big big hug xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleChick

Carok - can't believe your news, so sorry to hear your wonderful miracle pregnancy was so short-lived. 

Just want to send you a great big hug     .

I really am gutted for you.

Take care

PurpleChick


----------



## Femail

Carok,
I am very sad to hear your bad news. I am thinking of you and your DH during this difficult time.
Femail


----------



## Kitty31

Carok

Devastating news for you, I'm so, so, sorry you'll be in my prayers.

 

Kitty x


----------



## kinsale

Hello to the Valencia girls.

I am new here, so getting mixed up where i am posting messages. I am waiting to go to Valencia. I have been out there in May to get on the waiting list, i was told 3-4 months for a donor, still waiting. On the pill now nearly 3 months. Getting really anxious about waiting and waiting, its driving me mental waiting. Delighted to find you girls are in the same boat as me. Please keep in touch with me. Let me know your progress and its great to see how you are all doing.


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Ladies

Welcome Kinsale.  Delighted to have you join us.  It sounds like the waiting list is growing in IVIV.  I was on the pill for 28 days initially.  Hope your donor gets sorted soon.

Perhaps next time we start up this thread, we should call it IVI Cycle Buddies, what do you other ladies think?  Might make us easier to find?

I had a lovely facial last night, just wish it had lasted longer.  Have booked a massage for weekend and reflexology for next week.  Going a bit mad with tx's but just trying to make myself relaxed for the road ahead.

Carok - thinking of you today 

Hi to everyone else!!

PurpleChick


----------



## janeup

Purplechick - I think that's an excellent idea. 
Kinsale - welcome to our thread. YOu will find lots of help and advice here.  i hope you don't have to wait too much longer!  
Carok - big big hug againxxx you are in my thoughts all the time.  
love to all the IVI Cycle Buddies 
ps have booked a session with an acupuncturist in Camden Town London.  I hear she specialises in fertility treatment and is very good. I had acu before and it was excellent. Love to here any views on this subject.


----------



## Kitty31

Welcome Kinsale,  I replied to your PM.  I didn't realise the wait for IVIV is soooo long.  I hope you get the call soon.  

Purplechick - Good for you, you have the right idea pampering yourself.  I could do with a bit of that.  I think the IVI Cycle Buddies thread would be a great idea as I found it a little hard to find you all.

Janeup - I keep hearing that acupuncture is good for fertility treatment.  I'm really tempted to give it a go.  Let us know how you get on.

Carok - Hope you're OK?

Kitty xx


----------



## PurpleChick

Hi Girls

I've started up the IVI Cycle Buddies -

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69959.0

Hope you all find your way.

PurpleChick


----------



## Fidget

This way to your new home

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69959.0


----------

